# S.o.g.h.   (save our georgia hogs)



## HOGDOG76 (May 27, 2009)

Jager has provided us with proof of what goverment intervention into the feral hog problem can result in. Personally i dont want to see my favorite hunting pastime poisoned into eradication to placate the farming community. But the squeaky wheel gets the grease and we all know how loud the farming community in georgia can cry whether it be for the right to hire illegals or crop damage by hogs. I support any method to hunt them if it helps the farmer but as many have pointed out they are not a game animal so they are subject to mass extermination by political whim.the only answer i see to protect our right to hunt them and their right to exist in reasonable numbers is to make them a game species!!! I bet they are more popular than most any species in georgia to hunt besides the whitetail so why shouldnt they be afforded the same respect? Maybe gon could take a poll and we could generate support from georgias hunting organizitions.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 27, 2009)

Im all for that broseph!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 27, 2009)

Are they game species in any other state? It may take a nation wide push by us hunters and other groups to get this done.

We as hunters need to call the big house every day and talk to our rep. about this .

If they are gonna make us by huntin lisc. then they need to make them for sure.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 27, 2009)

They are considered a game species in Florida..



> Wild hogs are legal game and may be taken only during specific seasons in most Wildlife Management Areas.  In most of Florida, wild hogs are considered domestic livestock and are the property of the landowner upon whose land they occur. With landowner permission, there is no closed season, bag limit, or size limit for wild hogs where they are considered domestic livestock.



http://www.myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/SpeciesInfo_Hog.htm


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 27, 2009)

Also...



> California, Hawaii, Mississippi, North Carolina, Tennessee, and West Virginia afford feral hogs varying degrees of legal game status (Mayer and Brisbin, 1991).


----------



## bfriendly (May 28, 2009)

Maybe not legally, but they have ALWAYS been a GAME species to me

I'd rather hunt a hog than any other GAME SPECIES


----------



## sghoghunter (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Thebody (May 28, 2009)

With that would come more closely regulated seasons and possibly limits on public as well as private lands.  It's doubtful they would put a limit on them though, but it would still have to be managed by the State.  It could also generate revenue by requiring a big game license for hogs.  I don't believe that is required right now.  

Farmers could also still get crop permits to kill them as needed to prevent crop loss.      

All in all it is probably a good idea, I just don't think it will happen.  Too many people view hogs as a problem or just "bonus" game.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 28, 2009)

Sorry guys, but I support any legal means of getting rid of the vermin!

They are not game animals and they do too much damage to allow them any protection.


----------



## MIG (May 28, 2009)

Just a little more info…

In Florida, by legal definition, feral hogs are indeed "legal game" – but only on WMAs.  In other words, the hunting of them on state lands is controlled, much like in GA.  They are unregulated off WMAs.

In Tennessee they are considered "Big Game".  Interestingly, the state's wildlife resource agency has this to say, among other things, on their website:

_"Besides the destructive nature of the hogs the greatest single threat comes from their potential to transmit swine brucellosis and pseudorabies to farm raised animals, both of which would have serious effects on Tennessee’s agricultural economy. Therefore, feral hogs are definitely a major threat to all Tennessee residents.

Feral hog season is open year-round on private lands with no bag limits whatsoever. In other words, we want you to kill as many hogs as possible to slow their spread. So please help us take aim at controlling feral hog populations."_  - it seems the status of “Big Game” affords little protection.

In North Carolina, the hunting of "wild boar" is regulated in six counties only.  Outside of those six counties feral hogs are apparently not considered "wild boar" and are unregulated by the wildlife folks.

In West Virginia, only four counties have a "boar" season.  Archery season is about 2.5 months and they have a 1 week gun season.  Limit is one.  Not sure if hogs are protected outside of those four counties.  

Information regarding Mississippi’s feral hog regulations can be viewed on the wildlife department's web page dealing with nuisance wildlife.

California...well, they're just different.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 28, 2009)

jeff phillips said:


> sorry guys, but i support any legal means of getting rid of the vermin!
> 
> They are not game animals and they do too much damage to allow them any protection.



first we are talking about making them game animals not restricting the way you hunt/control them and second deer do 10 times the damage so should be poison them?


----------



## redlevel (May 28, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> FIRST WE ARE TALKING ABOUT MAKING THEM GAME ANIMALS NOT RESTRICTING THE WAY YOU HUNT/CONTROL THEM AND SECOND DEER DO 10 TIMES THE DAMAGE SO SHOULD BE POISON THEM?



YES!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 28, 2009)

redlevel said:


> yes!!!



well red at least your not a hypocrite!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 28, 2009)

Heck....it just gives me something to do during the off season....not enough people hunt them to exterminate them....besides for every one we kill 20+ are born....


----------



## redneckcamo (May 28, 2009)

*yes*



HOGDOG76 said:


> JAGER HAS PROVIDED US WITH PROOF OF WHAT GOVERMENT INTERVENTION INTO THE FERAL HOG PROBLEM CAN RESULT IN. PERSONALLY I DONT WANT TO SEE MY FAVORITE HUNTING PASTIME POISONED INTO ERADICATION TO PLACATE THE FARMING COMMUNITY. BUT THE SQUEAKY WHEEL GETS THE GREASE AND WE ALL KNOW HOW LOUD THE FARMING COMMUNITY IN GEORGIA CAN CRY WHETHER IT BE FOR THE RIGHT TO HIRE ILLEGALS OR CROP DAMAGE BY HOGS. I SUPPORT ANY METHOD TO HUNT THEM IF IT HELPS THE FARMER BUT AS MANY HAVE POINTED OUT THEY ARE NOT A GAME ANIMAL SO THEY ARE SUBJECT TO MASS EXTERMINATION BY POLITICAL WHIM.THE ONLY ANSWER I SEE TO PROTECT OUR RIGHT TO HUNT THEM AND THEIR RIGHT TO EXIST IN REASONABLE NUMBERS IS TO MAKE THEM A GAME SPECIES!!! I BET THEY ARE MORE POPULAR THAN MOST ANY SPECIES IN GEORGIA TO HUNT BESIDES THE WHITETAIL SO WHY SHOULDNT THEY BE AFFORDED THE SAME RESPECT? MAYBE GON COULD TAKE A POLL AND WE COULD GENERATE SUPPORT FROM GEORGIAS HUNTING ORGANIZITIONS.



I agree with you ..... I live in an area where there are no wild hawgs too speak of.... but from bein on woodys I can see a huge community of people who love this as a sport and a way of life .......


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 28, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> FIRST WE ARE TALKING ABOUT MAKING THEM GAME ANIMALS NOT RESTRICTING THE WAY YOU HUNT/CONTROL THEM AND SECOND DEER DO 10 TIMES THE DAMAGE SO SHOULD BE POISON THEM?



Yeah we should make it open season for deer.24/7.Crop permits aren't doing enough.They destroy more $ worth by running out in front of vehicles..More than any farmer or landowner could closely claim as a loss.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (May 28, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Yeah we should make it open season for deer.24/7.Crop permits aren't doing enough.They destroy more $ worth by running out in front of vehicles..More than any farmer or landowner could closely claim as a loss.



I AGREE


----------



## sticker (May 28, 2009)

I agree with the point about the deer tearing up just as much HD.  That night we rode, what would you say the deer to hog ratio was?  I would say that we saw about 150(at least) deer that night from dark to daylight and not a single hog.  People dont understand this.  I believe there are just some ignorant people on the face of this Earth.  My pa-in-law has taught me a couple of things over the past few years, but only one thing keeps coming into my head everytime I hear people saying KILL ALL THE HOGS-THEY ARE VERMIN-THEY STINK-THEY TEAR UP STUFF-THEY ARE GONNA TAKE OVER THE WORLD IF WE ALL DONT COME TOGETHER AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!  And that thing is "IGNORE IGNORANCE!"  All these people on here whining and complaining about all this bull crap about a hog needs to do one thing or another in my opinion------GET YOUR LAZY BUTTS UP OFF THAT CHAIR YOU GET IN EVERYDAY STIRRING UP A BUNCH OF BOLOGNA ON THIS FORUM WITH PEOPLE THAT ARE TRYING TO KEEP THE POPULATION IN CHECK AND GET TO DOING SOMETHING ABOUT IT YOURSELF!!! POINT BLANK!!!!!


----------



## CAL (May 28, 2009)

It would be well worth knowing how many people who think hogs are such good hunting and want to preserve them own very much land with hogs roaming everywhere rooting up his or her property.I personally would be curious to know a person like this who enjoys having to fix the roads back as well as the fields from the holes not counting the crop loss and equiptment damage.Please tell me how I am wrong wanting to eradicate any kind of animal or thing destroying my property to the extent of the enclosed pictures and they really are not too clear as to the real damage much less the places in the rest of the field!
Anyone wishing to discuss the farming community crying need to go out there and barrow them 500,000 dollars and put it in the ground not knowing if they will ever see it back or not!Not knowing if it will rain at all,rain too much,heavens forbid a hail storm after your crop is making,please don't have an early frost on a field or two of peanuts whether they are on top of the ground or in the ground makes little difference.Just wonder how many of the know it alls with all the answers could handle a little of this just once.Wouldn't want you to deal with it year after year.But this is another story!
Please look at the enclosed photo's and tell me why I shouldn't want this on my land and I am wrong along with Mr.redlevel and all the other folks who see a landowners problem with feral hogs.Prove to me how wrong I am and I will shut up!


----------



## dawg2 (May 28, 2009)

CAL said:


> It would be well worth knowing how many people who think hogs are such good hunting and want to preserve them own very much land with hogs roaming everywhere rooting up his or her property.I personally would be curious to know a person like this who enjoys having to fix the roads back as well as the fields from the holes not counting the crop loss and equiptment damage.Please tell me how I am wrong wanting to eradicate any kind of animal or thing destroying my property to the extent of the enclosed pictures and they really are not too clear as to the real damage much less the places in the rest of the field!
> Anyone wishing to discuss the farming community crying need to go out there and barrow them 500,000 dollars and put it in the ground not knowing if they will ever see it back or not!Not knowing if it will rain at all,rain too much,heavens forbid a hail storm after your crop is making,please don't have an early frost on a field or two of peanuts whether they are on top of the ground or in the ground makes little difference.Just wonder how many of the know it alls with all the answers could handle a little of this just once.Wouldn't want you to deal with it year after year.But this is another story!
> Please look at the enclosed photo's and tell me why I shouldn't want this on my land and I am wrong along with Mr.redlevel and all the other folks who see a landowners problem with feral hogs.Prove to me how wrong I am and I will shut up!


I don't want them on my land, that is for sure.  I rank them right next to armadillos.


----------



## sticker (May 28, 2009)

All right now its about time.  We got a moderator all fired up about this whole deal.  I want to ask you one simple question-  What have you done about this problem because anybody with a little bit of hog hunting experience can look at this rooting and tell that it is old.  Either you are doing something about it or the neighbor is one But any way nobody is telling the farmer or the land owner to shut up- All we are trying to say is do something about your problem, whatever way that may be(legally of course), or quit whining cause aint nobody gon feel sorry for you if you dont.


----------



## gnarlyone (May 28, 2009)

*rooting*

Cal...do you have a reliable person you have given permission to...to regulate the hogs 365 days a year?...not some guys that like to shoot them 1 to eat...somebody who's main objective is to stay after them every time a fresh track is made and does the same thing on several different places...CAUSE HE PRODUCES RESULTS?????...BTW..that sign is OLD...I wouldn't even turn loose around there...


----------



## sghoghunter (May 28, 2009)

One question cal or any other farmer on here,just say that if you plant 200 acres of corn and the hogs root it all up what do you do?Do you replant it and try your best to keep them out or do you plant cotton and get a insurance check for the loss of the corn?I guess what I mean is that either way you gonna get money for that crop but you may loose the time and tear and wear on your tractor.I guess I get tired of all these poor farmers that drive $60,000 trucks and live in $300,000 houses that just complain about the hogs but then you got a few farmers that live and drive like me that look at their feilds every day and will call you if they see a track or even think they may be a hog around.


----------



## johnf (May 28, 2009)

*destroy them all*

i was just thinking beavers dam creeks flooding botom land destroying crops. i know ! we should kill all of them too!


----------



## redlevel (May 28, 2009)

johnf said:


> i was just thinking beavers dam creeks flooding botom land destroying crops. i know ! we should kill all of them too!



Just to keep this in perspective, beavers are not an introduced non-native exotic species.   Hogs are.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (May 28, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Just to keep this in perspective, beavers are not an introduced non-native exotic species.   Hogs are.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               HOW LONG HAVE HOGS BEEN IN AMERICA  COULD THEY BE CONSIDER AN ILLEGAL ALEIN


----------



## SELFBOW (May 28, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Just to keep this in perspective, beavers are not an introduced non-native exotic species.   Hogs are.



And how many years ago were these hogs introduced?


----------



## redlevel (May 28, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> And how many years ago were these hogs introduced?



Many in my county were released within the last two or three years.  
Read Nicodemus' post in the other thread about people relocating hogs near his place.  Read CAL's post in another thread about people relocating hogs in his area within the last few years.  I'm not lying or making it up, and I don't think Nic or CAL are fabricating stories.  

Deer were native to Georgia, but until they were re-introduced in the 1950s and 1960s, there wasn't a single deer in Taylor County.  Saber Tooth tigers were native to Georgia, but I believe they are gone now.   _There were no feral hogs on my property until so-called "sportsmen" released them in the middle/late 1970s._ 

You can continue to deny that illegal relocation of feral hogs is what has caused the problem, and you will continue to be mistaken.


----------



## CAL (May 28, 2009)

Yes,the rooting sign is old but not very old as it is raining here every day.Those pictures were to stress a point that the feral hogs are destroying our crops and rooting up our land.I took those pictures right at sundown this afternoon.I knew the sign was there for a picture.It was right beside the road.
I am presently running 4 traps and have caught 32 to date but none lately.I have been out of pocket for a couple of weeks.The adjoining property owner has  some dog hunters hunting his property and everytime they disturb the hogs they will leave sometimes for up to 3 weeks before they reappear.The hogs are gone right now but they will be back for sure.

Those same dog hunters catch the hogs alive and leave with them alive.Where they take them I don't have a clue neither do I know what they do with them either.I have heard they sell them to high fence places for people to pay to shoot.Everyone knows about hearsay too!!

For information to whoever,if we lose a crop for whatever reason there is insurance that will help recover some of the expense in planting the lost crop but nothing else can be planted in that field  that can be harvested that year and anything there has to be destroyed.Insurance isn't all it is cracked up to be either.Everytime it is used,the farmers premium goes up and his coverage comes down some.This is to curtail the so called insurance farmers of the past.Farmers are just like every other business,not all farmers are honest!Most of those are gone now from around here.They put themselvies out of business.

Yep,just like any other business,some farmers drive expensive trucks and live in expensive houses.Those farmers work several thousand acres too.And...........some are spending old money(inherited money).That is not my business either.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 29, 2009)

cal said:


> it would be well worth knowing how many people who think hogs are such good hunting and want to preserve them own very much land with hogs roaming everywhere rooting up his or her property.i personally would be curious to know a person like this who enjoys having to fix the roads back as well as the fields from the holes not counting the crop loss and equiptment damage.please tell me how i am wrong wanting to eradicate any kind of animal or thing destroying my property to the extent of the enclosed pictures and they really are not too clear as to the real damage much less the places in the rest of the field!
> Anyone wishing to discuss the farming community crying need to go out there and barrow them 500,000 dollars and put it in the ground not knowing if they will ever see it back or not!not knowing if it will rain at all,rain too much,heavens forbid a hail storm after your crop is making,please don't have an early frost on a field or two of peanuts whether they are on top of the ground or in the ground makes little difference.just wonder how many of the know it alls with all the answers could handle a little of this just once.wouldn't want you to deal with it year after year.but this is another story!
> Please look at the enclosed photo's and tell me why i shouldn't want this on my land and i am wrong along with mr.redlevel and all the other folks who see a landowners problem with feral hogs.prove to me how wrong i am and i will shut up!



well if farming is so tough and so economically unfeasable do to circumstances beyond your control maybe you should quit,get an education and find a better job! Ive never heard somebody whine so loud about how tough their job is and how little money they make at it yet not do a thing about it. If  you dont want them on your land dog them, trap them, shoot them, run them over with you combine for all i care. Control them the same as you do deer or any other wildlife that damage your crops. What im saying is i dont want to see them chemically removed from all of georgia. Go ask the boys on the coast lucky to shoot a 100 inch deer and ask them if they value having hogs to hunt.sorry im late to respond but i just got back from catching some hogs out of a bottom below a pnut field so they dont damage that proactive thinking farmers field.


----------



## Ace1313 (May 29, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> well if farming is so tough and so economically unfeasable do to circumstances beyond your control maybe you should quit,get an education and find a better job! Ive never heard somebody whine so loud about how tough their job is and how little money they make at it yet not do a thing about it. If  you dont want them on your land dog them, trap them, shoot them, run them over with you combine for all i care. Control them the same as you do deer or any other wildlife that damage your crops. What im saying is i dont want to see them chemically removed from all of georgia. Go ask the boys on the coast lucky to shoot a 100 inch deer and ask them if they value having hogs to hunt.sorry im late to respond but i just got back from catching some hogs out of a bottom below a pnut field so they dont damage that proactive thinking farmers field.



No need for a personal attack.  There is know way to get rid of all the hogs, Texas has been trying for years and even offered a bounty in some areas.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 29, 2009)

ace1313 said:


> no need for a personal attack.  There is know way to get rid of all the hogs, texas has been trying for years and even offered a bounty in some areas.


what personal attack?


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Ive never heard somebody whine so loud about how tough their job is and how little money they make at it yet not do a thing about it.



You think the solution is to turn people like you, people who are the cause of the problem in the first place, loose on our land?  You leave with a trailer load of live, squealing hogs.  Chances are they will be released within five miles of where you caught them.  

Some of the hogs I have shot when deer hunting, and some I have seen shot by others,  have been caught and released so many times they don't have any ears left.  The dogs have chewed them off.


----------



## Bruz (May 29, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> well if farming is so tough and so economically unfeasable do to circumstances beyond your control maybe you should quit,get an education and find a better job! Ive never heard somebody whine so loud about how tough their job is and how little money they make at it yet not do a thing about it. If  you dont want them on your land dog them, trap them, shoot them, run them over with you combine for all i care. Control them the same as you do deer or any other wildlife that damage your crops. What im saying is i dont want to see them chemically removed from all of georgia. Go ask the boys on the coast lucky to shoot a 100 inch deer and ask them if they value having hogs to hunt.sorry im late to respond but i just got back from catching some hogs out of a bottom below a pnut field so they dont damage that proactive thinking farmers field.



That is uncalled for and selfish in my opinion. You are comparing a hobby to a man's livelihood........Sorry but no comparison. As far as deer causing as much damage as the Hogs.....You have to be kidding.

This is the first year that I have ever hunted a property with Hogs and I am amazed at the damage they are doing to the farmer's property. He has had to limit his planting this year because of the Hogs and I had to obtain a permit to kill them for him this Summer. 

Robert

Robert


----------



## gigem (May 29, 2009)

May be you should pay closer attention ROY!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

Bruz said:


> Sorry but no comparison. As far as deer causing as much damage as the Hogs.....You have to be kidding.
> 
> This is the first year that I have ever hunted a property with Hogs and I am amazed at the damage they are doing to the farmer's property. He has had to limit his planting this year because of the Hogs
> 
> ...



I got 6 acres of Watermelons planted on my Farm and have had to plant 1/2 of it over because of Deer. No Hogs on my Farm . 
Your Farmer has limited his planting like the rest of them round here because the fields are to wet.............


----------



## seaweaver (May 29, 2009)

_No Hogs on my Farm . _


yet.


cw


----------



## widowmaker1 (May 29, 2009)

kill em all


----------



## BRIAN1 (May 29, 2009)

I actually enjoy hunting hogs more than deer now. I would support making them a game animal in ga.


----------



## thomas gose (May 29, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> One question cal or any other farmer on here,just say that if you plant 200 acres of corn and the hogs root it all up what do you do?Do you replant it and try your best to keep them out or do you plant cotton and get a insurance check for the loss of the corn?I guess what I mean is that either way you gonna get money for that crop but you may loose the time and tear and wear on your tractor.I guess I get tired of all these poor farmers that drive $60,000 trucks and live in $300,000 houses that just complain about the hogs but then you got a few farmers that live and drive like me that look at their feilds every day and will call you if they see a track or even think they may be a hog around.



these were exactly my thoughts glad you said it not me! but i have definantly NEVER met a POOR farmer!


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

I'll go out on a limb here and say that anyone who is in favor of anything that makes a hog anything other than vermin doesn't own any land and are not affected by the damage hogs do....they reap the enjoyment of the hunt but suffer no personal loss due to hog damage....makes it much easier to be in favor when you have nothing...


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> ...makes it much easier to be in favor when you have nothing...



. . . . . . . . . nor a window to throw it out.


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

Their rationale is apparently that since farmers make so much money, they shouldn't mind providing a free hunt for them.


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

right, they should be "entitled" to come hunt and land owners should welcome them with open arms...been there, tried it..and watched in disbelief as I pulled in my farm one night only to find 2 hogs in trailers pulling out of the gate...course, they told me no hog would leave alive. Blame your fellow doggers for not getting access to more land...and every time ya'll post pics of hogs being moved you shoot yourselves in the foot....


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 29, 2009)

redlevel said:


> you think the solution is to turn people like you, people who are the cause of the problem in the first place, loose on our land?  You leave with a trailer load of live, squealing hogs.  Chances are they will be released within five miles of where you caught them.
> 
> Some of the hogs i have shot when deer hunting, and some i have seen shot by others,  have been caught and released so many times they don't have any ears left.  The dogs have chewed them off.



where did i say that. I said do something about it yourself!!!! You dont need me or any other person to handle your problem if you would get off your fat lazy butt and handle it yourself instead of getting on a hog hunting forum and crying about how they make it hard on you the poor farmer.maybe somebody should show you where the food plots and gardening section is bc if you dont have anything to positive to add about "hunting" hogs then you dont belong here.since your accusing me of turning them loose please post your address so i can buy 1 acre next to you, have every hog i catch tested and release every one of them legally so you can be accurate next time you lump me into your conspiracy theory.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2009)

I`m sure everybody that is for makin` hogs game animals, and talkin` about the farmers, has plenty to eat, and I`m also sure they didn`t grow it theirselves. A mans livelyhood is a whole lot more important than some varmint.

I don`t have anymore to say on this subject, but I will kill every hog that crosses my path. If it is a gilt or sow, it will be butchered and utilized. If it is a boar, it will stay where it lays.


----------



## thomas gose (May 29, 2009)

redlevel said:


> they shouldn't mind providing a free hunt for them.



I havnt heard anyone say anything about a free hunt just not wanting to eliminate wild hogs. You should know how that would feel, im sure that setter in your avatar has a time tryin to find a wild quail these days!!!!!


----------



## Peyton4106 (May 29, 2009)

*Hogs*

I try not to pass judgement off on anyone, however, I will say that hunting hogs with the night vision is in my opinion a shame and should be made illegal.  I realize they do damage and most people hate them but the good Lord only wants you to take from the land what you can use and in moderation.  Even if you bring them to the salvation army or whereever it still is not ethical hunting.  In fact in my opinion its not hunting at all but simply a massacre.  Its not about the hunt because there simply is no hunting involved these hogs cant see the person they just stand there until they are shot with a high powered rifle at night.  Nothing against anyone who does it but really take a good look.  Thats a moment of fun that could very well cost us all our hunting rights when the "non-hunters", which are people who are not anti hunting but just don't hunt, switch from being non-hunters to anti-hunters and our hunting rights are stripped.  It can happen just as easily as the right is given to you its taken away.  We hunters argue enough between each other while they argue against us and do not argue amongst each other.  They are making their voices heard while we just sit here and say nothing and I will say that I'm guilty of it too.  On another note about the farmers.  Most farmers are good hard working people.  My whole family are in the farming business but I will say this.  There are some that have the big houses and fancy cars and some of the worst attitude problems I have ever seen.  I do believe that extermination is wrong and that when most people actually hunt an animal and consider some of them to be trophies they should be made into a game animal.


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> I havnt heard anyone say anything about a free hunt just not wanting to eliminate wild hogs. You should know how that would feel, im sure that setter in your avatar has a time tryin to find a wild quail these days!!!!!



You've got to be kidding!!  Every third post is something like,  "Well, you complain, but if you would let people come hunt, you wouldn't have the problem."   or,  "what are you doing to alleviate the problem?"   The whole thrust of all this business is having somewhere free to hunt hogs.  The doggers want to complain about Jager selling hunts, when what they want is a free place to hunt.

Most people expect farmers and landowners to provide a free hunting preserve for them.

That is a bunch of malarkey.


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> I havnt heard anyone say anything about a free hunt just not wanting to eliminate wild hogs. You should know how that would feel, im sure that setter in your avatar has a time tryin to find a wild quail these days!!!!!



you might need to do some reading if you havent heard anyone looking for a free hunt...


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

Peyton4106 said:


> I try not to pass judgement off on anyone, however, I will say that hunting hogs with the night vision is in my opinion a shame and should be made illegal.  I realize they do damage and most people hate them but the good Lord only wants you to take from the land what you can use and in moderation.  Even if you bring them to the salvation army or whereever it still is not ethical hunting.  In fact in my opinion its not hunting at all but simply a massacre.  Its not about the hunt because there simply is no hunting involved these hogs cant see the person they just stand there until they are shot with a high powered rifle at night.  Nothing against anyone who does it but really take a good look.  Thats a moment of fun that could very well cost us all our hunting rights when the "non-hunters", which are people who are not anti hunting but just don't hunt, switch from being non-hunters to anti-hunters and our hunting rights are stripped.  It can happen just as easily as the right is given to you its taken away.  We hunters argue enough between each other while they argue against us and do not argue amongst each other.  They are making their voices heard while we just sit here and say nothing and I will say that I'm guilty of it too.  On another note about the farmers.  Most farmers are good hard working people.  My whole family are in the farming business but I will say this.  There are some that have the big houses and fancy cars and some of the worst attitude problems I have ever seen.  I do believe that extermination is wrong and that when most people actually hunt an animal and consider some of them to be trophies they should be made into a game animal.



I believe the good Lord is has no problem whatsoever with killing the sorry pests and letting the buzzards eat 'em...just like I don't think he gets upset when the mouse trap breaks the neck of the pesky little grain eaters in my barn....they are both PESTS....guess the good Lord doesn't want us to kill fire ants either, huh?


----------



## thomas gose (May 29, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Jager has provided us with proof of what goverment intervention into the feral hog problem can result in. Personally i dont want to see my favorite hunting pastime poisoned into eradication to placate the farming community. But the squeaky wheel gets the grease and we all know how loud the farming community in georgia can cry whether it be for the right to hire illegals or crop damage by hogs. I support any method to hunt them if it helps the farmer but as many have pointed out they are not a game animal so they are subject to mass extermination by political whim.the only answer i see to protect our right to hunt them and their right to exist in reasonable numbers is to make them a game species!!! I bet they are more popular than most any species in georgia to hunt besides the whitetail so why shouldnt they be afforded the same respect? Maybe gon could take a poll and we could generate support from georgias hunting organizitions.



This thread started with hogdog wanting to protect his passion and its turned into a bunch of junk and accusations of whos fault it is that farmers have crop damage and that doggers just want a free place to hunt. wow.


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

Peyton4106 said:


> I try not to pass judgement off on anyone, however, I will say that hunting hogs with the night vision is in my opinion a shame and should be made illegal.  I realize they do damage and most people hate them but the good Lord only wants you to take from the land what you can use and in moderation.  Even if you bring them to the salvation army or whereever it still is not ethical hunting.  In fact in my opinion its not hunting at all but simply a massacre.  Its not about the hunt because there simply is no hunting involved these hogs cant see the person they just stand there until they are shot with a high powered rifle at night.  Nothing against anyone who does it but really take a good look.  Thats a moment of fun that could very well cost us all our hunting rights when the "non-hunters", which are people who are not anti hunting but just don't hunt, switch from being non-hunters to anti-hunters and our hunting rights are stripped.  It can happen just as easily as the right is given to you its taken away.  We hunters argue enough between each other while they argue against us and do not argue amongst each other.  They are making their voices heard while we just sit here and say nothing and I will say that I'm guilty of it too.  On another note about the farmers.  Most farmers are good hard working people.  My whole family are in the farming business but I will say this.  There are some that have the big houses and fancy cars and some of the worst attitude problems I have ever seen.  I do believe that extermination is wrong and that when most people actually hunt an animal and consider some of them to be trophies they should be made into a game animal.




1.   Discussion of  ethics, sportsmanship, bag limits, game animals, and hunting have no more place in the discourse on eradicating a destructive non-native species than the same terms would have in discussing the eradication of mosquitos.  _The Good Lord did not put feral hogs on my place--so-called "sportsmen" did that._  That reference has got to be just about the silliest thing I have seen.  The Good Lord, indeed.

2.    Can you say with a straight face that non-hunters or anti-hunters would find the thermal imaging hunting more offensive than having a bunch of dogs run down an animal and pull it down by its ears, in many cases for a chest-thumping he-man of a hunter to run in and cut its throat while the dogs have it down?   Well, can you?


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> wow.



Wow.


----------



## jason bales (May 29, 2009)

i guess we should just release anything we want to hunt and when it becomes established make it a game animal so it will be here for future generations. i think i will see about releaseing some monkeys kinda  give a upgrade to squirrel hunting or maybe some crocodiles. who knows


----------



## thomas gose (May 29, 2009)

jason bales said:


> i guess we should just release anything we want to hunt and when it becomes established make it a game animal so it will be here for future generations. i think i will see about releaseing some monkeys kinda  give a upgrade to squirrel hunting or maybe some crocodiles. who knows



cant do monkeys cause us coon hunters would start treein them and yall would have another topic to wine about!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 29, 2009)

Speaking of no ears hogs. Mike


----------



## bigreddwon (May 29, 2009)

Peyton4106 said:


> I try not to pass judgement off on anyone, however, I will say that hunting hogs with the night vision is in my opinion a shame and should be made illegal.  I realize they do damage and most people hate them but the good Lord only wants you to take from the land what you can use and in moderation.  Even if you bring them to the salvation army or whereever it still is not ethical hunting.  In fact in my opinion its not hunting at all but simply a massacre.  Its not about the hunt because there simply is no hunting involved these hogs cant see the person they just stand there until they are shot with a high powered rifle at night.  Nothing against anyone who does it but really take a good look.  Thats a moment of fun that could very well cost us all our hunting rights when the "non-hunters", which are people who are not anti hunting but just don't hunt, switch from being non-hunters to anti-hunters and our hunting rights are stripped.  It can happen just as easily as the right is given to you its taken away.  We hunters argue enough between each other while they argue against us and do not argue amongst each other.  They are making their voices heard while we just sit here and say nothing and I will say that I'm guilty of it too.  On another note about the farmers.  Most farmers are good hard working people.  My whole family are in the farming business but I will say this.  There are some that have the big houses and fancy cars and some of the worst attitude problems I have ever seen.  I do believe that extermination is wrong and that when most people actually hunt an animal and consider some of them to be trophies they should be made into a game animal.



You have NO clue, no clue AT ALL..

Thermal /nightvisions isnt 'hunting'? Everytime I hear that It makes me laugh.. untill I realize your serious. Untill you do it, shut up, shut right the heck up, your making yourself look like an idiot. I just got off a 2 day HUNT with Jager..

Let me tell you, you think its like shooting fish in a barrel? Then you dont know hogs, and you dont hunt. They are THE most intelligent animal ive ever hunted. The smeller is better than a deers, there ears are better than ours and they LEARN and TEACH their young how NOT to get killed or trapped. Stupid, inexperianced or lazy 'hunters' educate hogs everyday.

They DONT stand there and let you shoot them, thats the funniest freakin thing ive heard all week. We stalked 600 yards to get within 50 yards of 7, only to have the SMALLEST 'click' from my thermal send em runnin. They didnt know what it was, but they knew it didnt belong and they took off...QUICK.

Oh, and think stalking in the FREAKIN DARK IS EASY? lol.. One 'snap' from a twig or kick some rocks and its blown, over, try again.The thermal sees live animals, not the best path to take in the dark, or a 7 inch rut in the field you cant see that sends you off balance stumbling.

When everything gos right, and trust me, to get into range(50=60yrds) EVERYTHING HAS to go right, from your stalk, to your setting up to shoot, to getting around the 45 million deer you have here.. It not like you shoot one and the rest stand around waiting to be shot, thats the stupidest thing ive ever heard. They BOLT, in EVERY direction INCLUDING right into you. 

WHEN, did an animal your trying to kill having not 'seen' you made it NOT hunting? Dude, THAT IS THE MAIN GOAL OF HUNTING!! To shoot an animal that dosent SEE YOU. Camoflage, treestands, double bull blinds.. High powerd DAY SCOPEs that reach out to 1000 yards.. ALL OF them are made to allow you to kill while NOT being seen by your prey

 We hunted the first night for 11 hrs and didnt see a single hog, the second night we hunted for 14 hrs and got 9 between 3 of us. Not hunting, gimme a freakin break.

Ya wanna know what the best part was? When we were field dressing them the farmer and his wife, both in their mid 60.s and 2 of the nicest folks you could ever meet, stopped by. They were as happy as if they won the lottery, taking pictures, calling their friends... When I asked them " So, have you tried hog doggers?" They both looked like the just ate a poop sandwich, faces all scrunched up.. " We like our neighbors, WHY would we drive OUR problem over to them?"  It was all I could do to not bust out laughin.

To end it, they told Jager they had talked to another landowner who had a bad taste in his mouth from doggers that he was cleared to hunt his land whenever he wanted to. He IS looking forward to having every hog on his property killed.

The underlying theme to these dogger threads are selfishly motivated, they want their adrenilin rush at everyone elses expence. Ignorance AND constant denial of the OBVOIUS hog problem are the highlights of 99% of their posts, at least they are consistant.

Ill post my pics of the hogs, we got some nice ones including a 290lb sow. I'll also be posting the pics of the massive, shocking damage these hogs did, when I get back home.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (May 29, 2009)

redlevel said:


> You've got to be kidding!!  Every third post is something like,  "Well, you complain, but if you would let people come hunt, you wouldn't have the problem."   or,  "what are you doing to alleviate the problem?"   The whole thrust of all this business is having somewhere free to hunt hogs.  The doggers want to complain about Jager selling hunts, when what they want is a free place to hunt.
> 
> Most people expect farmers and landowners to provide a free hunting preserve for them.
> 
> That is a bunch of malarkey.




Redlevel, all i ever hear is you moan and complain about hogs,  about how they were illegaly relocated by doggers and crap like that,yea im sure there are a few out there but dont make it out like all of us do it, and you crying about it aint gone make it any better. so what if some folks  deny thats the reason for so many problems with hogs, who cares???. i dont support the illegal relocation either. another thing im getting at is your on a HOG HUNTING forum, if your so against everything WHY ARE YOU HERE?????????????????????????? i never see you congradulating folks when they have a picture of a hog that they have caught,trapped, shot.to hate hogs so much i figured you would be the first one to do so. but a thread like this and you jump on it complaining about relocation.???


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

Redmond, shouldn't folks on both sides of the topic be able to express their opinion?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> I'll go out on a limb here and say that anyone who is in favor of anything that makes a hog anything other than vermin doesn't own any land and are not affected by the damage hogs do....they reap the enjoyment of the hunt but suffer no personal loss due to hog damage....makes it much easier to be in favor when you have nothing...



Oh I have Plenty , I have a 107 acre farm with P-nuts , Cotton and Watermelons and I'm in favor of the state makin them a game animal.

So Sir your statement about the people wanting this to happen have NOTHING does not even hold water


Should have of picked a bigger limb to go out on there BUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> Redmond, shouldn't folks on both sides of the topic be able to express their opinion?



Maybe ya'll can start an anti-hog hunter form


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Oh I have Plenty , I have a 107 acre farm with P-nuts , Cotton and Watermelons and I'm in favor of the state makin them a game animal.
> 
> So Sir your statement about the people wanting this to happen have NOTHING does not even hold water
> 
> ...



so then the hogs aren't affecting your crops then...right?  Your opinion of hogs would not be as it is if you were having cash taken out of your pocket...sorry BUD, I don't buy it....


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Oh I have Plenty , I have a 107 acre farm with P-nuts , Cotton and Watermelons and I'm in favor of the state makin them a game animal.
> 
> So Sir your statement about the people wanting this to happen have NOTHING does not even hold water
> 
> ...



Maybe you should start a poll of working farmers who own their land and see how many of them are in favor of eradicating hogs and how many are in favor of managing them as game animals.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> so then the hogs aren't affecting your crops then...right?  Your opinion of hogs would not be as it is if you were having cash taken out of your pocket...sorry BUD, I don't buy it....



No at the moment they are not but the deer sure are ...... But you made the statement not me ...... the people for the hogs have nothing and I was just callin you on how untrue it was ............

Pick your limbs to hang your statements on there BUD.............


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Maybe you should start a poll of working farmers who own their land and see how many of them are in favor of eradicating hogs and how many are in favor of managing them as game animals.



Ya'll seem to be the ones worried not I...........


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> No at the moment they are not but the deer sure are ...... But you made the statement not me ...... the people for the hogs have nothing and I was just callin you on how untrue it was ............
> 
> Pick your limbs to hang your statements on there BUD.............



again, I don't buy it...the point is, if you actually do own land and its not being affected by hogs then your opinion is the same as everyone else's who is NOT AFFECTED by hogs...if they were taking money out of your pocket or wrecking your land, I believe you would see things differently. Can you understand??


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> again, I don't buy it...the point is, if you actually do own land and its not being affected by hogs then your opinion is the same as everyone else's who is NOT AFFECTED by hogs...if they were taking money out of your pocket or wrecking your land, I believe you would see things differently. Can you understand??



I understand you made a staement that the ones who want the hogs have nothing and all I was doing was setting you str8 on the fact you said on your post .............

Limb # 3 and it has broken also!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

I guess you CAN'T understand the issue..wow, you have 107 acres...that isn't affected by hogs. I stand corrected...nice work!


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> No at the moment they are not but the deer sure are ......



You might be interested in this thread I started a few years back.  It got locked, by the way.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=122054&highlight=


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> I guess you CAN'T understand the issue..wow, you have 107 acres...that isn't affected by hogs. I stand corrected...nice work!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> I guess you CAN'T understand the issue..wow, you have 107 acres...that isn't affected by hogs. I stand corrected...nice work!



So now you Knockin a man for makin a Living... I understand fully but it's easy for you to set behind a desk all day and say KIll EM ALL.........

So be Like the other 90% of the people in this world , and go to Wal-mart and get your food , cause I bet if ya ask just half the people in the USA where there food and meat is grown they will tell you Wal Mart ...

Gonna be a sad day when it comes to feeding ourselfs like when America was founded....

Alot of Us will starve...............


Limb #4 .... almost on the ground


----------



## redlevel (May 29, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> So now you Knockin a man for makin a Living... I understand fully but it's easy for you to set behind a desk all day and say KIll EM ALL.........
> 
> So be Like the other 90% of the people in this world , and go to Wal-mart and get your food , cause I bet if ya ask just half the people in the USA where there food and meat is grown they will tell you Wal Mart ...
> 
> ...





I just _knew_ this would come down to a "we can pee further than you can"  argument before it was over.


My family has been feeding "ourselfs" here in Taylor County since about 1828.  We know a thing or two about subsistence farming, and I 'speck old hevishot knows a thing or two about it "hisself."

What convoluted thinking makes you say he is knocking you for making a living?


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

Red, I believe its his inability to address the issue and understand what this is all about...knocking you for making a living?...no man, not at all...can't make the connection though as my family comes from a long farming background.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

I think I know how so solve this...........

You do your thing and I'll do mine, all this ain't even gonna change what is done out there anyway


----------



## thomas gose (May 29, 2009)

redlevel said:


> I just _knew_ this would come down to a "we can pee further than you can"  argument before it was over.
> 
> 
> My family has been feeding "ourselfs" here in Taylor County since about 1828.  We know a thing or two about subsistence farming, and I 'speck old hevishot knows a thing or two about it "hisself."
> ...



you def. cant pee further than me!!!


----------



## jason bales (May 29, 2009)

i enjoy catching a carp on rod and reel never had the oppurtunity to bowfish i think all you guys going out there with your lights on your boat killing all the carp are taking away from my rights to catch them on rod and reel i think they should be a game fish.

oh wait there a invasive species not native to georgia


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 29, 2009)

Contest are OK as long as they do not get personal.  Please remember this when you post.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> contest are ok as long as they do not get personal.  Please remember this when you post.



10-4


----------



## Raven10475 (May 29, 2009)

Wow once again I am disheartend to see that all of us with differing opinions cannot have an intelligent debate.  Why is it that we cannot open our minds a bit and possibly consider someone elses point of view.  All I read on here is I am all right you are all wrong bickering back and forth.  I can argue  both sides.  Watch
Does making them a "GAME" species mean that Farm land olwners would not be able to get Crop Damage permits to protect their "Investment"  Answer: NO
Does making them a Managed Game species mean that they will be here for future Genrations to Hunt Answer: NO Deer were a managed game species and as RedLevel points out white tail deer were nearly eradicated from this state until they brought them back using Ohio deer.    
My point is instead of arguing about who is right why can we not respect each others differing opinions why does every thread in this HOG HUNTING forum become an argument.  
At one point I would have joined in the fight but after taking the time to REALLY read what people were saying with out putting my emotions in it I found a mutual respect for other's opinions.
Bottom Line it is not My mission nor should it be any of yours to change the minds of the other party about Hogs.  Listen Privately disagree but lets save our energy for the real fight.  Keeping our rights to Hunt Period.


----------



## sticker (May 29, 2009)

How many of you people on this forum have actually posted a pic of a hog that you have either caught shot run over blowed up or even spit on?  If you do not,have not, or even will not post a pic on here then say no more about how the hogs are gonna take over the earth one day.  As far as not having anything materialistic like a big house and plot of land a nice vehicle with on-star a toilet that wipes your tail for you when your done and so forth----your right about me!  But I do have one thing that most of you guys dont have.  Its called PRIDE!!!  Just because I have long hair, live in a single wide trailer on my 3/4 acre of land and drive a 1999 z71 with 260000 miles on it, doesnt mean Im any less of a man that you are.  Matter of fact I feel better about myself than most of you because I get up every day and sweat my tail off to make  the living I  make to feed my family, pay for my house and land, pay for my truck, and  pay for my dog feed so that I can get out and hunt the hog that outsmarted us last time.  You guys need to understand us hogdoggers may not look like much and may not have as much as you but we are doing something about the so called hog problem besides sitting here everyday and stirring up a bunch of Edit for typing around the censor


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

never found a hog to be worth taking a picture of...also don't take pics of rats, roaches or any pests in my crops...never blowed one up either.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> never found a hog to be worth taking a picture of...also don't take pics of rats, roaches or any pests in my crops...never blowed one up either.



You just can't leave it alone can ya


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

just responding to stickers post....


----------



## widowmaker1 (May 29, 2009)

i enjoy killin pigs but 1-i wouldn't say there smart, i've never been to the swamp where we shoot pigs and not killed one-just walk the roads and you'll walk up on several and bang.2-all farmers AINT rich, my family's been soy bean farming for decades,in 79 the govt. took over my uncles 1200 acre farm (it was called farm aid and jimmy carter took our agriculture export industry and gave it to mexico-cause them poor fellas needed help) i do eat the pigs i kill but alot of my buddies just shoot them and leave them, just to get rid of them and thats fine with me.i personally think they are a nussiance but i dont support chemically removing them-that could have dire side effects on our native animals.i also think relocating them should carry strict punishments.


----------



## sticker (May 29, 2009)

I just got back inside from loading up my dog box and my dog and I got to thinking while I was out there...Not one single hog hunter on this forum has to prove one single thing to any of you main three pot stirrers.  Im gonna go out on a limb by asking this one simple question-----if the hogs are tearing yall up like yall say,  Could we hunt it?  No liability on yalls part( if we get hurt its our own fault. If we tear up something we'll fix it ourself or get someone that is capable of fixing it).  Yall are more than welcome to go with us and more than welcome to have the meat after the hunt is over.  Some of us do this for fun and some of us do this for a living guys.  We aint gonna charge you to help with your problem.  What do you say guys?? Lets hear it


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> just responding to stickers post....



You just gottawith both hands don't ya


----------



## hevishot (May 29, 2009)

no thanks but I appreciate the "offer"...you wouldn't do enough good to make a difference. We catch 'em, trap 'em, shoot 'em....and they still keep on coming. Hunting with dogs is fun but it will never be a solution to getting rid of the sorry varmits....in my opinion


----------



## riskyb (May 29, 2009)

my opinion is make them a game animal with respectable rules and regs like our other game animals, but allow the farmers the permits to regulate their crops, i know thats their living
but at the same time i enjoy hog hunting (not a dogger just bow, stand, ect) and would like for them to be around long enough for my kids, grandkids, ect to enjoy a good hunt


----------



## riskyb (May 29, 2009)

by the way, carp should be a game fish too


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 29, 2009)

Maybe a new law if you catch em with dogs or in a pin or trap must kill said pig right there before moving. Ya'll keep at it you might get something from the State Legislators you might not like. Mike


----------



## jmfauver (May 29, 2009)

I have never killed a hog....That said here is my opinion:
If they determine that they want to make hogs a game animal,so be it,I would support that,If they choose not to I can understand that as well....If they do make it a game animal I would support year round permits for farmers (just like deer,in some states)..

I have seen many of the pictures of live hogs and often wondered what they do with them,most say they kill them and sadly some say they release them.I do not think we as sportsman should question anyone on who, what, when, where or why,it is not our job,that is the job of DNR...

TO all who hunt,kill and eat the hogs ....I say good for ya,I hope to join the ranks someday soon..


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2009)

redlevel said:


> You might be interested in this thread I started a few years back.  It got locked, by the way.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=122054&highlight=



Interesting thread.

I learned you don't hunt and are a liberal public school teacher. You only complain and what you do to solve your problems are no one's business but you post your problems in an open forum, not for help, but just to complain and 
Man that says alot


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 29, 2009)

riskyb said:


> my opinion is make them a game animal with respectable rules and regs like our other game animals, but allow the farmers the permits to regulate their crops, i know thats their living
> but at the same time i enjoy hog hunting (not a dogger just bow, stand, ect) and would like for them to be around long enough for my kids, grandkids, ect to enjoy a good hunt



this is what i was trying to propose before the three trolls showed their head. The only thing im trying to change is their status so they cant be exterminated by poisons or some form of birth control or the hunting of them outlawed.


----------



## PWalls (May 29, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> this is what i was trying to propose before the three trolls showed their head. The only thing im trying to change is their status so they cant be exterminated by poisons or some form of birth control or the hunting of them outlawed.



In essence though, they are not trolls on the topic at hand. They just happen to disagree with your proposal and opinion. Doesn't make them trolls. They are passionate about their opinion just as much as you are of yours. Your opinion is directly opposite to what they want to see.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 29, 2009)

pwalls said:


> in essence though, they are not trolls on the topic at hand. They just happen to disagree with your proposal and opinion. Doesn't make them trolls. They are passionate about their opinion just as much as you are of yours. Your opinion is directly opposite to what they want to see.


they are in a hunting forum and post no pics just start arguments with those who do hunt.if that aint a troll i dont know what is.


----------



## PWalls (May 29, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> they are in a hunting forum and post no pics just start arguments with those who do hunt.if that aint a troll i dont know what is.



What does posting pics have to do with anything? No telling how many deer, hogs, squirrels, quail, fish and such I have killed over the years. I guess because I didn't take pictures of them and post them on an internet hunting forum, then that means I am not a hunter. C'mon, that is a weak argument.

A troll is someone who has no interest, or dog in the fight, but comes on to incite arguments. I would say those guys very much have a say so in the fight. Their "dog" is their farming livelihood and a nuisance animal.

Oh, and for the record, and to keep the topic on track, I personally do not favor wholesale eradication or poisoning of hogs. I like to hunt them as well (rifle). However, I empathize and understand a farmer's position on this issue. Personally, if a farmer is given the means to eradicate the hogs off of his own property, I don't see the harm in that. There are lots and lots of hogs everywhere else.


----------



## jason bales (May 29, 2009)

hogdog76 usually when you start the name calling you already lost and you know it. i imagine if we were all in person you would be the one repeating yourself and yelling the loudest. i can tell by your reactions this is a subject you care deeply about but when you act like that your not doing your side any favors. a hog is a varmit thats it. its a nonative species just like carp.


----------



## saw (May 29, 2009)

the acorn crops on the north ga. public land where the hogs have rotted up has produced more mast crops lately than the areas where no hogs are.  they eat alot but they also have helped some areas. i would support limits on some lands with private lands left to the onwers doing what needs done. as far as some people killing any eatable animal and leaving it laying thats a disgrace. someone out there would want those animals


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2009)

PWalls said:


> .
> 
> A troll is someone who has no interest, or dog in the fight, but comes on to incite arguments. I would say those guys very much have a say so in the fight. Their "dog" is their farming livelihood and a nuisance animal.



Red Level said himself he has not killed a deer in 10 yrs.
Yet to him deer are vermin no different than hog.
He also claims to make a living farming a "couple hundred acres".
I"d like to know how he does that with all the deer and hog problems he has yet he does nothing to stop them.
He don't have a "dog" in this fight, just a pot stirrer. that's all.


----------



## ramblinroads (May 29, 2009)

i think we just need to make a cry me a river board for a couple  of people on here because im just about to get an ulser in my gut from those people trying to pick a fight so we will be kicked off the board.


----------



## PWalls (May 29, 2009)

ramblinroads said:


> i think we just need to make a cry me a river board for a couple  of people on here because im just about to get an ulser in my gut from those people trying to pick a fight so we will be kicked off the board.



Please help me understand that.

If YOU get mad at their opinion or them and YOU break the rules with a personal attack and YOU then get in trouble with an infraction or even banned, then it is THEIR fault?

Everyone has the right to their opinion and to post that opinion on here. This is a free message board. As long as the posts follow the rules, there is no issue. The ones who get in trouble are the ones who can't follow the rules.


----------



## PWalls (May 29, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I"d like to know how he does that with all the deer and hog problems he has yet he does nothing to stop them.



Just because he is negative towards hog doggers and does not allow you on his property does not mean he does nothing to help his problem. You do not "know" what he does or doesn't do with his problem.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 29, 2009)

jason bales said:


> i guess we should just release anything we want to hunt and when it becomes established make it a game animal so it will be here for future generations. i think i will see about releaseing some monkeys kinda  give a upgrade to squirrel hunting or maybe some crocodiles. who knows


LOL..Let's do it...Our woods are monkey jungle thick down here..



redlevel said:


> You think the solution is to turn people like you, people who are the cause of the problem in the first place, loose on our land?  You leave with a trailer load of live, squealing hogs.  Chances are they will be released within five miles of where you caught them.
> 
> Some of the hogs I have shot when deer hunting, and some I have seen shot by others,  have been caught and released so many times they don't have any ears left.  The dogs have chewed them off.


Red I PROMISE I won't leave your property with a live hog,even will check with you before and after each hunt,and you can check my truck....so can I come put a little pressure on 'em?...



sticker said:


> I just got back inside from loading up my dog box and my dog and I got to thinking while I was out there...Not one single hog hunter on this forum has to prove one single thing to any of you main three pot stirrers.  Im gonna go out on a limb by asking this one simple question-----if the hogs are tearing yall up like yall say,  Could we hunt it?  No liability on yalls part( if we get hurt its our own fault. If we tear up something we'll fix it ourself or get someone that is capable of fixing it).  Yall are more than welcome to go with us and more than welcome to have the meat after the hunt is over.  Some of us do this for fun and some of us do this for a living guys.  We aint gonna charge you to help with your problem.  What do you say guys?? Lets hear it


That's it,they don't want to give free hunts to people looking for handouts,or sell hunts to people willing to pay,or help with chores...So I don't know what they want?


----------



## SELFBOW (May 29, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Just because he is negative towards hog doggers and does not allow you on his property does not mean he does nothing to help his problem. You do not "know" what he does or doesn't do with his problem.



He stated in his other thread that he didnt want to put up a fence. deer are vermin like hogs yet he hasnt shot 1 in 10 yrs.
And what he does to help with his problem is no one business
He's just stirring the pot cause that's all he's got to do.
And HE CLEARLY has attacked people on this board yet still gets to post


----------



## riskyb (May 30, 2009)

i agree with you guys, the farmers should be able to control the population on their farms in the most effective way they can, but widespread eradication on all properties not just theirs is not the answer


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 30, 2009)

I can't believe anybody that says regulate!!!....like i said before....even if it was managed...it wouldn't make since.....for every 1 you kill 20 are born!!!....heck the population is blowing up in jackson and barrow county where I live now....and i am from the henry butts lamar area......where hunting hogs was like shooting fish in a barrel!...Bladerunner55 remember that cold butt night!!!


----------



## gigem (May 30, 2009)

*hogs*

for all the moderators that erases all our stuff- WHY?? WHy is it that we, as dog hunters, can post something and it gets erased when other people on here like farmers and moderators themselves does not?  All yall that much better than us?? Its about time for a CHANGE as our "so called" great president says.  If you have to have a license to hunt these animals on private land then it should be a game animal.  This is a man made rule. who says it has to be right? Yall made this up.  IN the end a hog, whether wild or domesticated, keeps us alive now.  Im sorry I dont eat bacon sausage ham potted meat vienna sausage bologna brunswick stew boston butt and neither should you if you are on here griping about a hog.  Face the facts-----they are here to stay and there is nothing that you or me or even Superman can do about it!


----------



## robert carter (May 30, 2009)

I`d be willing to " guide" hunts on some of you fellers land thats eat up with hogs.. I bet I could get plenty of clients that would pay good money.Since you own the land I`d do all the work and we would split the money in half. Imagine that. Hogs getting kilt at a profit to you and you don`t have to do anything.RC


----------



## robert carter (May 30, 2009)

Forgot to say that on another site  traditional bowhunters  are bidding on an auction for St. Judes for me to carry them hunting on public land . Three days of bids left and its 800 bucks right now.There is money to be made at this.....Unless you just want to bicker and really don`t want your pigs kilt.RC


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2009)

FIRST hog kills... Went hunting in Tx and put an arrow in one, but didnt recover it. These.. we recoverd.



 This is what they were doing, 1/4 of his field was like this when we set up. We went to check another field and in the 2 hours we were gone they did another 1/4 of it. 22 of them were in an 100 acre plot, we got 5 from this one and 4 from the other, the damage was worse there but it was dark so no pics.

Hogs dont need to be a game animal to be safe from the state using poison, doggers need to quit relocating them so that hunters stand even a chance of controlling them (note: I DIDNT SAY ERADICATE THEM) and KEEP the state from HAVING to make a choice like poison. 

 The hogs need to be protected from unethical doggers (not ALL doggers), because THEIR actions will be what makes the state do what it has to (in their eyes).

 I love hunting, I love hunting hogs. I DONT want the poison program, nor do I want them taken off the list of animals that CAN be hunted (like in a couple other states that decided hunters were as much of the problem as the hogs and took away their rights to hunt them). 

I have 'future' hunters in mind when I say this.. id like my little hunter to be to have a hog to shoot when shes old enough. If the state takes our right to hunt them cause 'we' as hunters were too ignorant to be the soultion instead of part of the problem, it will be truly sad



 You shouldve seen how happy the farmer was when he saw this haul...



ALL of the hogs we HUNTED with THERMAL were donated to people who called and wanted to eat them, we had 9, 16 hogs were 'requested' by folks who were hungry. Jager will most likely get the rest needed tonight, I hope he gets 50.

 So heres some pics 76', am I qualified to talk on the subject now?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 30, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> first we are talking about making them game animals not restricting the way you hunt/control them and second deer do 10 times the damage so should be poison them?



I've never seen deer root up a field of corn or peanuts before. I'm having a hard time accepting the fact that deer do 10 times the damage feral hogs do. I do understand your passion though.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 30, 2009)

BIGRED..I like you..so don't take this wrong,but what you just posted actully supports our argument.Theres no way fair chase would have resulted in that many kills.No one I know can kill that much in one day..in fair chase hunting,and I know some awesome hunters,and by protecting them to a point,we allow some to be around for our kids,my son is so pumped up to get his first..Besides that congrats on your hogs.

On a second note there are less hogs where I hunt,than there was 2 years ago.They have always been hunted hard,but you could always find some with decent effort...But now it takes a full weekend of hard hunting just to see some.Alot of the hunters are wondering where are the hogs?What happened to them?I wonder if something fishy isn't going on....


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 30, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> View attachment 313211
> 
> first hog kills... Went hunting in tx and put an arrow in one, but didnt recover it. These.. We recoverd.
> 
> ...


yall got nine b/n 3 people so ill give you the benefit of the doubt and say you got 5. Get another 495 and you may have a opinion worth considering


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 30, 2009)

parker phoenix said:


> i've never seen deer root up a field of corn or peanuts before. I'm having a hard time accepting the fact that deer do 10 times the damage feral hogs do. I do understand your passion though.


on any given night we see 50 deer for every one hog in a field doing damage. They dont root up fields but they do eat the tops which affects nut production and they eat the corn off the stalk and dont even get me started on what they do to newly sprouted soybeans.


----------



## EON (May 30, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> the only answer i see to protect our right to hunt them and their right to exist in reasonable numbers is to make them a game species!!!



Your kidding right, "A game species"  you can't be serious.  

There is no way to control these things other than fence , wire and accuracy.  Thanks to fools trapping and transporting to other areas, their now state wide.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 30, 2009)

LOL...Deer distribution can't be controlled any more than hogs,and there ARE NOT hogs everywhere in Ga...deer are everywhere in Ga.Deer do more damage to crops overall statewide than hogs do.

BTW from my farming friends..they say there are too many big time farmers,and they are hurting the little man,they say there is an overabundance of crops(how can it be since the hogs are destroying them all?..lol),and it is making the price lower....Has anyone found where there is a shortage of crops..all because of a hog?Nope...

lol..


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> YALL GOT NINE B/N 3 PEOPLE SO ILL GIVE YOU THE BENEFIT OF THE DOUBT AND SAY YOU GOT 5. GET ANOTHER 495 AND YOU MAY HAVE A OPINION WORTH CONSIDERING.




 Ahhh the ol flip flop.. nice


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> on any given night we see 50 deer for every one hog in a field doing damage. They dont root up fields but they do eat the tops which affects nut production and they eat the corn off the stalk and dont even get me started on what they do to newly sprouted soybeans.



 I agree, we saw over 150 deer the first night, and one big old boar.. But the fact that deer cause damage is a moot point, in the argument to make hogs game animals. Its a whole other, completely differnt topic  that desrves its own thread, and thoughts on control.


----------



## redlevel (May 30, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> They dont root up fields but they do eat the tops which affects nut production and they eat the corn off the stalk and dont even get me started on what they do to newly sprouted soybeans.



They eat the corn off the stalk, they break open watermelons, they dig peanuts and sweet potatoes out of the ground . . . . . . .   they are pests in the numbers they exist in some parts of the state.

I imagine if you took a dollar average all over the state, deer do considerable more damage than hogs, as far as crop depredation.  The difference is that deer do not do damage to the fields that can cost a farmer thousands of dollars to repair, not to mention damaged equipment .  I broke a drive-shaft on a disc-mower when the tractor wheel fell in a hole rooted out by hogs.  It cost me a couple of hundred dollars to fix it, and a day lost from mowing.

Deer are not as numerous in my part of the state as they were twenty years ago, but there are still twice too many.  The DNR wants to keep those numbers high, because all the Daniel Boones and Davy Crocketts from Atlanta and Florida aren't satisfied unless they see forty deer every weekend.   The population is way too high when you can't keep a kitchen garden because of deer.   I am fencing in an acre garden at a cost of about $1000 (I hope I can do it for that)  because I believe that it is just about to become vital for us to be able to produce most of what we eat.

I wouldn't be surprised to see the deer population as well as the hog population take a hit if this economy does what I think it's going to do.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> BIGRED..I like you..so don't take this wrong,but what you just posted actully supports our argument.Theres no way fair chase would have resulted in that many kills.No one I know can kill that much in one day..in fair chase hunting,and I know some awesome hunters,and by protecting them to a point,we allow some to be around for our kids,my son is so pumped up to get his first..Besides that congrats on your hogs.
> 
> On a second note there are less hogs where I hunt,than there was 2 years ago.They have always been hunted hard,but you could always find some with decent effort...But now it takes a full weekend of hard hunting just to see some.Alot of the hunters are wondering where are the hogs?What happened to them?I wonder if something fishy isn't going on....



 Your dead wrong. 

Ive hunted for most of my life, not hogs but everything else. The way Jager does it coupled with his over the top super natural shooting ability is why he gets the numbers he does. Its STILL fair chase. 

They couldve winded us, they couldve seen our sillouette, they couldve heard us or any number of other *****u's that 'hunters' deal with

If you and 2 of your buddies had thermals with top of the line semis with 200 rnd drum mags, you WOULD NOT get the numbers he does. I promis that. I tell ya that without him there shooting as well. we MIGHT have nailed 3.. the WHOLE night. Had you seen a pioc of me and my buddie standing there with 3 hogs, you wouldnt be putting a doubt of "fair chase" in there

 Im a good shot, not just the first one, but follow ups and running /flying targets.... IN THE DAY! At night, even with the thermals, its by no means easy, even tho Jager makes it LOOK easy.

He IS a WORLD class shooter amongst world class shooters. You might be a pretty good b-ball player, but play some one on one with michal jorden and you understand REAL quick just how good your not, or just HOW much better someone that calibur is.

No kidding, it would be MUCH , MUCH esier to sneek up in the day, downwind and open up on a group with a good rifle with a 'normal' scope or even open sights for me, than using a scope at night.. Even the magical thermal scope.  Pop your eye outta the cup for even a split second while shooting the 308 he provides and your out of it, done.. You wont have time to get back into the scope, reaquire the running targets and get off  more shots., much less leathal shots before they make the tree line.

 I understand full well WHAT fair chase is, come hunt Mule deer with me in Az. You have to hunt hard for a FULL weekend to get a hog!!?? lol.. Try hunting 1/100th the deer population on 10X's the area.. Oh, and the enviorment is trying to kill you the whole time your out there.. I get it man, fair chase. Your dead wrong.

The hogs WILL be there for your kids to hunt, IF the relocators dont get them taken off the alowed to hunt animals. Jager and his techqunes will NEVER be the reason you cant hunt them or find them. They just breed to darn fast.


----------



## gigem (May 30, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> Your dead wrong.
> 
> Ive hunted for most of my life, not hogs but everything else. The way Jager does it coupled with his over the top super natural shooting ability is why he gets the numbers he does. Its STILL fair chase.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robbie Persur


----------



## redlevel (May 30, 2009)

Who is Robbie Persur??


How did buckbacks determine from the deer bounty thread that I am a "liberal"  school teacher?


----------



## CAL (May 30, 2009)

Ya got a good point about them raising too fast bigred!I thought I was maybe getting a break till yesterday when I found sign of a sow with I don't know how many pigs in tow.I beginning to believe this is a nowin situation.We just have to keep fighting !


----------



## hevishot (May 30, 2009)

woohooo...got 3 in the trap right now....dirt nap on the way. Sorry but I "ain't taken no pics".


----------



## ramblinroads (May 30, 2009)

why do yall think every body is turning hogs loose they all cant live on the same place once the hogs reach there carrying capacity on one place some hogs will move on down the creek,river etc. that is how hogs turn up in places that has never had a problem with them before. now chew on that for awhile before you start calling some body a fool.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2009)

We all agree that happens, no doubt. The thing that bothers hunters is ANY % of the problem being caused voluntarily by our own.. THATS what will hurt us with the antis or promt govt intervention.



Oh.. and some doggers have admitted they do it, and you know it.. So why ya asking something you know the answer to?


----------



## CAL (May 30, 2009)

ramblinroads said:


> why do yall think every body is turning hogs loose they all cant live on the same place once the hogs reach there carrying capacity on one place some hogs will move on down the creek,river etc. that is how hogs turn up in places that has never had a problem with them before. now chew on that for awhile before you start calling some body a fool.



You are 100% correct.This is how some of my problems started,they moved on down to me!I am pretty sure they were originally put out but way up the road maybe some 5-6 miles several years ago.It has taken them this long to get down here.


----------



## PWalls (May 30, 2009)

gigem said:


> for all the moderators that erases all our stuff- WHY?? WHy is it that we, as dog hunters, can post something and it gets erased when other people on here like farmers and moderators themselves does not?



Simple reason, the ones deleted in this thread is because the posters can't seem to post without throwing out personal attacks.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 30, 2009)

> definition of fair chase as provided by the Boone and Crocket Club: “Fair chase is the ethical, sportsmanlike and lawful pursuit and taking of free ranging wild game animals in a manner that does not give the hunter an improper or unfair advantage over such animals.”
> 
> 
> > Fair Chase
> > The clause “Fair Chase” is that all pursued wildlife has fair chance to escape the hunter through full use of all of its God given capabilities to detect, fly or run unrestricted by man or his inventions.



OR HIS INVENTIONS..I say again this is not fair chase,and is unethical.


LOL bigred I bet if anyone off the street can kill 3 that tells me it's not hard.The thing is I have hunted hogs for over 20 years,and they are VERY intelligent,and I have seen many "hunters" pull their hair out trying to hunt them.Not everyone can do it consistently.Being as you haven't hunted hogs in daylight you really don't understand the effort and work that goes behind it..(it seems)infact I guarantee you would not be near as successful(on the same property),as you were on your first trip with him...That is why I say it isn't fair chase.I stick with that....

Here is an open friendly invitation.Come down here with me when you move here.I will teach you how to hunt them.Not ride around and shoot them at night with high tech scopes..You will learn there is a HUGE difference.Finding sign,learning how to find food sources,finding bedding areas,interpreting sign,finding out that shooting them in a wide open field at night with a scope that makes them look like a light bulb.. is no challenge.Try and hit one with a slug gun on the run in the thicket.That is hunting bro..Hog hunting can be a challenge.

Being as you have hunted for a long time,just think how much easier it would be to take those animals in an open field with the equipment you used..

While we are talking about invasive species..We are invasive species non-native to the area.Should we be eliminated?The settlers brought hogs over here for a reason.They reproduce quickly enough to provide enough meat to be a stable source of food.I'll bet you if we didn't have Mcdonalds y'all would love hogs,because you wouldn't go hungry(if you can hunt them..lol)

BTW y'all have effectively agreed that deer are a bigger problem than hogs on crops,but do not advocate wholesale slaughter of them?

Hey I would love to try AZ mulies with you,getting a tag is a real bummer though.

Difference or not I don't dislike anyone here.BTW I love a good solid debate when it envolves something interesting to me.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> OR HIS INVENTIONS..I say again this is not fair chase,and is unethical.
> 
> 
> LOL bigred I bet if anyone off the street can kill 3 that tells me it's not hard.The thing is I have hunted hogs for over 20 years,and they are VERY intelligent,and I have seen many "hunters" pull their hair out trying to hunt them.Not everyone can do it consistently.Being as you haven't hunted hogs in daylight you really don't understand the effort and work that goes behind it..(it seems)infact I guarantee you would not be near as successful(on the same property),as you were on your first trip with him...That is why I say it isn't fair chase.I stick with that....
> ...



 I have hunted hogs in the daylight.. with a bow, I KNOW what 'fair' chase it. By your definition, anything short of a recurve bow could meet your definition of not fair chase.. Day scopes that are 40 freakin power, semi auto rifles, hi tech ammo, camo that makes a motionless hunter invisible to his prey,fiber optic sights, compound bow's that send a carbon fibre expandable arrowhead over 300fps, you get my point (hopefully you'll submit to my superior argument!). Also, a 'hunter' that fits into your definition of true 'fair chase' isnt hog hunting if he stalks in down wind from a half a mile away, shoots one  pig in a wide open penut field in the day at 250 yards (with a scope, day scope), then hits two more on the run in the same group.. right? Some would argue that it IS indeed fair chase hunting, to do the same thing at night, only to get inside 60 yards.. well..

It has to be in the brush with a shotgun to be fair chase?


Because I, unlike you have hunted both ways. It makes me more qualified to make the distinction (imo). After you hunt with Jager, I will give_ your _view of both sides of the "thermals not hunting debate the full and proper weight to your argument, YOU think it has, untill then...

 There was NOTHING different hunting them at night compared to day than the thermal makes locating them easy , but then, so do binoculars or spotting scopes during the day . They all let you see them before they see you, allowing you to plan your stalk according to the situation/location . Except, you have to do everything you do in the day hunt with say.. the same weapon Jager uses, scope and all, blindfolded, you cant see the same twig that snaps or a mound of dirt that trips you. 

Try this : 

Use your scope, binos, whatever to spot a  BLIND hog at 800 yards during the day, then Ill blind fold you. Now, put your stalk on homie, knock yerself out. Id like to sit on the back of my truck with some sweet tea and a camcorder while ya do it. Oh, once you get to the hog, within 50 yards without him hearing you or smelling you, the blind folds off, you take your shot. It would be a bit challenging, no? Not? ok, now add 21 more of his friends, 100 deer to the mix, knowing that if you alarm ANY of them, they could warn/spook the others.. oh one more thing, the blind fold comes off while you have your eye actually in scopes 'cup'.. take your eye out to look over the scope to look naked eye ( all do this in daylight ) at your bullet sponge and it INSTANTLY gos back on ( the blind fold in this scenario) , you see NOTHING  (ya know, cause its dark out ). So you have to keep your eye in the scope while you shoot and aquire a screaming bunch of hogs bolting toward cover one by one with the recoil of a 308..

 As to the last bit o' stuff in your post about native vs invasive, weak, anemic argument.. You can do better than that . 

 About the mulies, the pics I have in my gallery are for the ONE time I got drawn with a rifle, no kill either. I generally get an over the counter bow tag, and when I go next.. Ill pm ya!



Hal


----------



## SELFBOW (May 30, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> I have hunted hogs in the daylight.. with a bow, I KNOW what 'fair' chase it. By your definition, anything short of a recurve bow could meet your definition of not fair chase.. Day scopes that are 40 freakin power, semi auto rifles, hi tech ammo, camo that makes a motionless hunter invisible to his prey,fiber optic sights, compound bow's that send a carbon fibre expandable arrowhead over 300fps, you get my point (hopefully you'll submit to my superior argument!). Also, a 'hunter' that fits into your definition of true 'fair chase' isnt hog hunting if he stalks in down wind from a half a mile away, shoots one  pig in a wide open penut field in the day at 250 yards (with a scope, day scope), then hits two more on the run in the same group.. right? Some would argue that it IS indeed fair chase hunting, to do the same thing at night, only to get inside 60 yards.. well..
> 
> It has to be in the brush with a shotgun to be fair chase?
> 
> ...



I'm just gonna try and stay quiet for now...


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (May 30, 2009)

Sounds to me that the only people against makin hogs game animals is the poeple who dont realy hunt them 365 days ayear or as often as they can the doggers try to help with hogs were some people just want to kill them altoghter dont make sense to me if they aint no more hogs what is all the infrared ( big money hunters) going to hunt with there big guns


----------



## CAL (May 30, 2009)

We need to find something else to argue and discuss rather than making hogs extinct.I for one don't think it will ever happen no matter how bad i wish it would or anyone else wishs it would.Lets face it they are very smart animals,much smarter than a dog or a horse.Some 60 years ago while on a camping trip with my parents in Florida the wild hogs there raided our camp and destroyed and ate all our food.They were there then and they are still there now.
Fast as I catch some and think they are getting less I find sign of a sow and a new litter.Whether we catch them with traps,dogs or shoot them in the day or night I don't think they will ever be extinct.

My own personel situation now is I have them pretty much scattered out to where I can only find a track here and there.At least they are not in groups around me at present.The groups are what can totally destroy a field.I guess I am sorta just thinking out loud or as some have said just "whining".


----------



## dawg2 (May 30, 2009)

CAL said:


> We need to find something else to argue and discuss rather than making hogs extinct.I for one don't think it will ever happen no matter how bad i wish it would or anyone else wishs it would.Lets face it they are very smart animals,much smarter than a dog or a horse.Some 60 years ago while on a camping trip with my parents in Florida the wild hogs there raided our camp and destroyed and ate all our food.They were there then and they are still there now.
> Fast as I catch some and think they are getting less I find sign of a sow and a new litter.Whether we catch them with traps,dogs or shoot them in the day or night I don't think they will ever be extinct.
> 
> My own personel situation now is I have them pretty much scattered out to where I can only find a track here and there.At least they are not in groups around me at present.The groups are what can totally destroy a field.I guess I am sorta just thinking out loud or as some have said just "whining".



I think we should start a group called SOGFD (Save Our Georgia Feral Dogs).  There should be seasons and limits on them just like deer.  They don't do near the crop damage as hogs do.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 30, 2009)

LOL..BiG red You are the first...have just won,but let me say this..it's because I can't figure out what I am suposed to argue with you about..lol


----------



## redlevel (May 30, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> BTW y'all have effectively agreed that deer are a bigger problem than hogs on crops,but do not advocate wholesale slaughter of them?
> 
> Difference or not I don't dislike anyone here.BTW I love a good solid debate when it envolves something interesting to me.



I think it was a sad day when they ever turned the first deer loose back in the 1950s.   It would suit me if they suddenly disappeared.   However, I recognize that they are a manageable species.  They _could_ be eradicated, or nearly so.  They don't have young in litters twice a year.   I would just like to see their numbers cut about in half in Taylor County and other places where there are just too many of them.   Most deer "hunters" are not satisfied unless they see 15 or 20 every day they sit in a stand.   I remember the early years when if you saw 10 deer per season, with maybe one shootable buck, you had a good year.   I think every Taylor County deer hunter should have to show proof that he had killed a doe before he is eligible for a buck.  Other counties might not need that.  

PLP, I can tell that you don't dislike anyone here, and I don't either.   I have a well developed sense of humor and I love to use sarcasm.   Apparently some people can't recognize that.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> LOL..BiG red You are the first...have just won,but let me say this..it's because I can't figure out what I am suposed to argue with you about..lol



  lol!!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 31, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> LOL..BiG red You are the first...have just won,but let me say this..it's because I can't figure out what I am suposed to argue with you about..lol



Bro it's hard to have a battle of wits when U have an unarmed oponent.lol


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Bro it's hard to have a battle of wits when U have an unarmed oponent.lol



HAHA good one BB


----------



## bigreddwon (May 31, 2009)

Hopefully some day you guys will get he chance to try it, and I hope you come back and tell me how easy it was. I had a blast, but it wasnt easy 

Wits.. unarmed.. you guys are  just  plain mean..lol


----------



## fishndinty (May 31, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> Your dead wrong.
> 
> Ive hunted for most of my life, not hogs but everything else. The way Jager does it coupled with his over the top super natural shooting ability is why he gets the numbers he does. Its STILL fair chase.
> 
> ...



If PLP had thermal vision and hunted at night, there would be no danged hogs left within 100 miles of where he hunted.  

Check your facts before you post conjecture (yes I know the above was a conjecture  ).

PLP is the best hunter I have ever known, hands down.  You can disagree with his opinion, but _ad hominem_ attacks do little to boost your case.


----------



## redlevel (May 31, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> ..I say again this is not fair chase,and is unethical.



Once again, I find it necessary to remind y'all that the concepts of fair chase and ethics have no more place in this discussion than they would in a discussion of getting rid of termites or roach bugs.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 31, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Once again, I find it necessary to remind y'all that the concepts of fair chase and ethics have no more place in this discussion than they would in a discussion of getting rid of termites or roach bugs.



Mr. Redlevel at least understand this is a hunting forum where fairchase, sportsmanship and ethics are discussed.

If this was a pest control forum like terminex.com I have no doubt what you are saying would be true.
But here it is different....
We are not here to discuss anything more than good times had with friends enjoying the outdoors....
You are in the WRONG PLACE for the message you are tryin to deliver.
In other words go find your own sandbox to play in, this one's full...


----------



## redlevel (May 31, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> In other words go find your own sandbox to play in, this one's full...



You make me feel so unwanted.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> I have hunted hogs in the daylight.. with a bow, I KNOW what 'fair' chase it. By your definition, anything short of a recurve bow could meet your definition of not fair chase.


LOL..No just being in daylight is fair chase enough,or a light they can see..lol..How many have you killed in daylight?...BTW I would love for you to pay me to come use my equipment,and then I shoot the hogs like jager did..lol..He musta saw he wasn't going to get his quota..lol...

Oh yeah I can slip up on hogs in the dark or in the light..lol..I'm no rookie.If you keep downwind you can do as you please with them.They are intelligent,but when they are moving around you can get away with murder.When they are bedded up the least little twig cracking can be game over.Shooting hogs that look like light bulbs in an open field is easy.Shooting hogs that dash in and out of brush is a challenge..Like i said open invitation come see what hunting is,not shooting.



redlevel said:


> Once again, I find it necessary to remind y'all that the concepts of fair chase and ethics have no more place in this discussion than they would in a discussion of getting rid of termites or roach bugs.


I don't respect insects,I do respect birds/animals.Big difference.I can tell you like small game way more than big game.Red if I come rabbit hunting and see a hog on your property can I shoot it?


----------



## redlevel (May 31, 2009)

b-backs, I see you have adopted a quote from me as your signature.  I am flattered.

For your edification, I provide a definition for the meaning of the word "irony" and/or "sarcasm."

"Sarcasm is stating the opposite of an intended meaning especially in order to sneeringly, slyly, jest or mock a person, situation or thing. ..."

sarcasm: witty language used to convey insults or scorn; "he used sarcasm to upset his opponent"; "irony is wasted on the stupid"; "Satire is a sort of glass, wherein beholders do generally discover everybody's face but their own"--Jonathan Swift

This can be your word study for today.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 31, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> LOL..No just being in daylight is fair chase enough,or a light they can see..lol..How many have you killed in daylight?...BTW I would love for you to pay me to come use my equipment,and then I shoot the hogs like jager did..lol..He musta saw he wasn't going to get his quota..lol...
> 
> Oh yeah I can slip up on hogs in the dark or in the light..lol..I'm no rookie.If you keep downwind you can do as you please with them.They are intelligent,but when they are moving around you can get away with murder.When they are bedded up the least little twig cracking can be game over.Shooting hogs that look like light bulbs in an open field is easy.Shooting hogs that dash in and out of brush is a challenge..Like i said open invitation come see what hunting is,not shooting.
> 
> I don't respect insects,I do respect birds/animals.Big difference.I can tell you like small game way more than big game.Red if I come rabbit hunting and see a hog on your property can I shoot it?




 One more time.. Let me know AFTER you have done it at night, with the magical thermal. Then when you tell me how it was shooting instead of huntin, I know you will have an educated opinion as oposed to speculating.

 Truthfully.... I thought it was going to be easier than day hunting, I soon found out I was dead wrong.  As to the 'light bulb' thing you seem to be fixated on.. So what if they look white at night, in the day you can see every spot and scar on em with a decent scope, it still doesnt make it NOT hunting... And FYI, the thermal looks JUST the same during in the day as it does at night, so by your logic, it would always be 'shootin' with a thermal, or just cause the hogs cant see you is the fair chase ***** ?

 Also, Jager didnt shoot all the hogs, he did shoot more than we did for sure. But it didnt take away from our hunt one little bit.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

LOL..Big red I'll just have to let you be the expert on that.I'm not paying anyone to let me do what I can do in the daylight..lol

I don't have to do it to know.I saw the video's and that's good enough for me to see how easy it would be to acquire target..If it were not an advantage he wouldn't do it.He can't post those numbers without the equipment.That is why I say it isn't fair chase.But then again most guys bait,and I don't do that either.I am a purist of sorts I guess.I like to challenge my hunting skills,and my shooting skills,not just my shooting skills..Maybe that is why I am not as focused on the "trophy status" of my kills?My satisfaction comes from knowing I earned that animal.

Now come on....You can't sit right there,and type that it is the same as daylight hunting,or trying to find a running hog in a spotlight...It simply isn't..if so he would do that instead..

How much was the hunt?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 31, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> LOL..Big red I'll just have to let you be the expert on that.I'm not paying anyone to let me do what I can do in the daylight..lol
> 
> I don't have to do it to know.I saw the video's and that's good enough for me to see how easy it would be to acquire target..If it were not an advantage he wouldn't do it.He can't post those numbers without the equipment.That is why I say it isn't fair chase.But then again most guys bait,and I don't do that either.I am a purist of sorts I guess.I like to challenge my hunting skills,and my shooting skills,not just my shooting skills..Maybe that is why I am not as focused on the "trophy status" of my kills?My satisfaction comes from knowing I earned that animal.
> 
> ...



WOULD YOU TWO GO START A NEW ETHICS THREAD INSTEAD OF HIJACKING MINE SORRY RED BUT IVE DID BOTH AND THERMAL IS WAY EASIER AND MORE EFFECTIVE OR JAGER WOULDNT DO IT. ON THE OTHER HAND PLP I WOULD STILL CALL IT HUNTING BC STUFF DOES GO WRONG AND IT DOES REQUIRE SOME SKILL. DONT WORRY THOUGH UNTIL THEY SUFFOCATE ONE WITH A PLASTIC BAG LIKE YOU DID OR KILL ONE WITH A FRESHLY CUT BAMBOO SPEAR LIKE I DID THEY WILL NEVER KNOW A TRUE FAIR CHASE HUNT.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 31, 2009)

CAL said:


> We need to find something else to argue and discuss rather than making hogs extinct.I for one don't think it will ever happen no matter how bad i wish it would or anyone else wishs it would.Lets face it they are very smart animals,much smarter than a dog or a horse.Some 60 years ago while on a camping trip with my parents in Florida the wild hogs there raided our camp and destroyed and ate all our food.They were there then and they are still there now.
> Fast as I catch some and think they are getting less I find sign of a sow and a new litter.Whether we catch them with traps,dogs or shoot them in the day or night I don't think they will ever be extinct.
> 
> My own personel situation now is I have them pretty much scattered out to where I can only find a track here and there.At least they are not in groups around me at present.The groups are what can totally destroy a field.I guess I am sorta just thinking out loud or as some have said just "whining".



You know why it cant end cal,it cant end because of you,BIGREDWON,REDLEVEL,HEVISHOT and DAWG2.If yall didnt have to stir it up us as dog hunters could get along.We only argue over whos dogs hunts the best.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 31, 2009)

You ment 'traps' the best didnt ya?   

 Cause this IS a huntin forum aint it? lol



 you were right 76' i apologize for hi jackin the thread


----------



## redlevel (May 31, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> DONT WORRY THOUGH UNTIL THEY SUFFOCATE ONE WITH A PLASTIC BAG LIKE YOU DID OR KILL ONE WITH A FRESHLY CUT BAMBOO SPEAR LIKE I DID THEY WILL NEVER KNOW A TRUE FAIR CHASE HUNT.



WHAT!!!!!

ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY THAT YOU AND PLP CAN PEE JUST AS FAR AS gnarlyone???

GOSH!!!!      ALL YOU DOGGERS ARE SUCH MACHO HE-MEN, ALL HAIRY CHESTED AND STANKY-BREATHED!!!

THEY SHOULD DO A REALITY TV SHOW 'BOUT Y'ALL!!!

I beat a 'possum to death with a claw hammer one time, and I've whacked a bunch of rattlesnakes with a hoe.  Can I be on the show?  That 'possum clumb up in the hayloft where me and Mary Sue was.  He deserved what he got!


----------



## sghoghunter (May 31, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> One more time.. Let me know AFTER you have done it at night, with the magical thermal. Then when you tell me how it was shooting instead of huntin, I know you will have an educated opinion as oposed to speculating.
> 
> Truthfully.... I thought it was going to be easier than day hunting, I soon found out I was dead wrong.  As to the 'light bulb' thing you seem to be fixated on.. So what if they look white at night, in the day you can see every spot and scar on em with a decent scope, it still doesnt make it NOT hunting... And FYI, the thermal looks JUST the same during in the day as it does at night, so by your logic, it would always be 'shootin' with a thermal, or just cause the hogs cant see you is the fair chase ***** ?
> 
> Also, Jager didnt shoot all the hogs, he did shoot more than we did for sure. But it didnt take away from our hunt one little bit.


Redwon you want a real night hunt you need to go with us and the dogs.Try getting three dogs out without making to much noise and getting the wind right walking to within 100 yds of the hog or hogs no lights just trusting the one man with the nightvision.The whole time the dogs are pulling and wanting to whine because they are about to do what they are bred up to do.Now you want to call yours huntn what can we call ours?I'm pretty sure you could have got you a nightvision hunt from anyone on here that does it for FREE before if you asked.


----------



## redlevel (May 31, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> You know why it cant end cal,it cant end because of you,BIGREDWON,REDLEVEL,HEVISHOT and DAWG2.If yall didnt have to stir it up us as dog hunters could get along.We only argue over whos dogs hunts the best.



Let me tell you, them other old boys should be right flattered, being mentioned in the same sentence with me.

Why, they done made the big time.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WOULD YOU TWO GO START A NEW ETHICS THREAD INSTEAD OF HIJACKING MINE SORRY RED BUT IVE DID BOTH AND THERMAL IS WAY EASIER AND MORE EFFECTIVE OR JAGER WOULDNT DO IT. ON THE OTHER HAND PLP I WOULD STILL CALL IT HUNTING BC STUFF DOES GO WRONG AND IT DOES REQUIRE SOME SKILL. DONT WORRY THOUGH UNTIL THEY SUFFOCATE ONE WITH A PLASTIC BAG LIKE YOU DID OR KILL ONE WITH A FRESHLY CUT BAMBOO SPEAR LIKE I DID THEY WILL NEVER KNOW A TRUE FAIR CHASE HUNT.



Oh you mean this one?







OK I am just trying to help..lol
PS I am not a hog dogger,but I have nothing against them.I have killed 3 hogs with dogs though.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 31, 2009)

Id love to go on a dog hunt, never been, have knife, will travel..

So were clear, I have NO problem with a hunt because its paid for as opposed to free.  Free food tastes the same as bought food. Doing it for free makes no person better then another person either, its a personal choice.


----------



## redlevel (May 31, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Redwon you want a real night hunt you need to go with us and the dogs.
> 
> Now you want to call yours huntn what can we call ours?



It is actually hi-larious--the fall-back position for every one of y'all is--"WE ARE RIGHT AND THE BEST, 'CAUSE WE CAN PEE FURTHER THAN Y'ALL."


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> Id love to go on a dog hunt, never been, have knife, will travel..
> 
> So were clear, I have NO problem with a hunt because its paid for as opposed to free.  Free food tastes the same as bought food. Doing it for free makes no person better then another person either, its a personal choice.


I have a friend who has a hog hunting preserve,and he is offering a discount to anyone who wants to do a hog dog/knife hunt..NIGHT TIME Only!! You can experience dogs,and a knife hunt all at once...Let me know if you are serious BIG red..I gotchya hook up!trophy boars with 2"+ cutters...He will cape them,and clean them.CHEAP

Feel the butterflies in your stomach,and your mouth go dry as 200#+ boars squal along with dogs yapping.Bushes shaking everywhere.It's dark,and you just get glimpes in the flashlight...finally he is bayed and you have to slip in and make the stick...can you handle it?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

What I wonder is what magazine,or tv show got some of these people started hunting,because it has been a way of life for me,not a past time...


----------



## gnarlyone (May 31, 2009)

*redlevel*

WE do still have an opening on the show...have to be fair and not discriminate anybody.....We already have a white guy, a black guy,and skinny guy and a straight guy.....I think you are a shoe- in for sure.


----------



## redlevel (May 31, 2009)

Naw, it was that old girl lives down there between Sumner and Ty Ty.  Said she come up here with a watermelon  crew three years ago.  You wuz drunker than you thought.


----------



## redlevel (May 31, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> WE do still have an opening on the show...have to be fair and not discriminate anybody.....We already have a white guy, a black guy,and skinny guy and a straight guy.....I think you are a shoe- in for sure.



Lessee, a white guy, a black guy, a skinny guy, and a straight guy---that's great!!     I can fill the slot for the fat guy and you can fill the other empty slot you alluded to!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

pretty slick there ol timer..lol


----------



## gnarlyone (May 31, 2009)

*Lol*

LOL...Relevel----1
           Gnarly----0


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2009)

A couple of posts have been deleted. It would be a real good idea for a mans family not be brought up again.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 31, 2009)

nicodemus said:


> a couple of posts have been deleted. It would be a real good idea for a mans family not be brought up again.


yeah we know he insults us and you leave it but we respond and you delete ours and give us a warning. Sorry i forgot thats how it works with you as a mod.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> yeah we know he insults us and you leave it but we respond and you delete ours and give us a warning. Sorry i forgot thats how it works with you as a mod.




He brings your family up and it will get deleted just as fast. 

That`s how it works. Like I said, argue all you want, keep it clean, and it will stay. When it breaks the rules, it will git gone. Looks like everybody here needs to take a breather, everybody.  I have no favorites here.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 31, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> He brings your family up and it will get deleted just as fast.
> 
> That`s how it works. Like I said, argue all you want, keep it clean, and it will stay. When it breaks the rules, it will git gone. Looks like everybody here needs to take a breather, everybody.  I have no favorites here.



I think we just want these threads locked....


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 31, 2009)

redlevel said:


> WHAT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is This called 4..........


----------



## proline123 (May 31, 2009)

I am a farmer and the hog problems are out of imagination. The problem with most hog hunters are they turn the hogs aloose on the farm where they play with there  dogs. Deer do not damage fields . Any one who thinks deer damage is worse than hog damage is totaly out of there mind. I did not want to use the word stupid.


----------



## PWalls (May 31, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> If yall didnt have to stir it up us as dog hunters could get along.We only argue over whos dogs hunts the best.



This is not the "GON Hog Dog Hunter Forum". This is the Hog Hunting! section. That means all aspects. Stalkers, Rifle, Bow, Thermal, Doggers, etc.


----------



## kornbread (May 31, 2009)

proline123 said:


> I am a farmer and the hog problems are out of imagination. The problem with most hog hunters are they turn the hogs aloose on the farm where they play with there dogs. Deer do not damage fields . Any one who thinks deer damage is worse than hog damage is totaly out of there mind. I did not want to use the word stupid.


 pm me your address and ill help you out with your hog problem you being a farmer and all must have some place to hunt what do you say and you can have the meat


----------



## proline123 (May 31, 2009)

Dont want the meat want the peanuts i lost last night .


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 31, 2009)

proline123;3627518the problem with most hog hunters are they turn the hogs aloose on the farm where they play with there  dogs..[/quote said:
			
		

> please tell us how many hogdoggers there are in the state of ga compared to how many you personally know are turn hogs out.try being a man and backing your ignorant statement up with names of those folks doing it and post them on here for us all to see.were waiting buddy


----------



## kornbread (May 31, 2009)

you should at least get your pnuts back by eating them im only 30 min away i just got a call from a farmer 5 min ago in your area between you and ocilla seen 13 in the pnuts and ill be there in the morning so it wont be out of my way to get them for you


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 31, 2009)

proline123 said:


> I am a farmer and the hog problems are out of imagination. The problem with most hog hunters are they turn the hogs aloose on the farm where they play with there  dogs. Deer do not damage fields . Any one who thinks deer damage is worse than hog damage is totaly out of there mind. I did not want to use the word stupid.



Really then come and look at my Watermelons
And I ain't got no HOGS


----------



## proline123 (May 31, 2009)

The ones i know will turn the hogs out then ask what you will pay to let the dogs loose on them sorry if the truth hurts.I do not mean to make anyone mad but this is what is going on in my area . I believe it is time the goverment got involved and started making a move to resolve the problem.


----------



## kornbread (May 31, 2009)

give me some names who has done this because i know of almost everyone in that area that hunts around there . and maybe i can see about fixing it


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 31, 2009)

proline123 said:


> The ones i know will turn the hogs out then ask what you will pay to let the dogs loose on them sorry if the truth hurts.I do not mean to make anyone mad but this is what is going on in my area . I believe it is time the goverment got involved and started making a move to resolve the problem.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 31, 2009)

kornbread said:


> give me some names who has done this because i know of almost everyone in that area that hunts around there . and maybe i can see about fixing it



He don't know there names


----------



## proline123 (May 31, 2009)

I know all of them that hunt hogs around here not almost all of them. Some are good guys that realy help it is the others That are the problem. The guys that let the hogs loose just to get a free hunt . We finaly started getting rid of the hogs with traps when we quit letting people run dogs.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 31, 2009)

proline123 said:


> the ones i know will turn the hogs out then ask what you will pay to let the dogs loose on them sorry if the truth hurts.i do not mean to make anyone mad but this is what is going on in my area . I believe it is time the goverment got involved and started making a move to resolve the problem.


first you said "most" so that means better than 50 percent so lets start hearing names. There are folks begging to remove them with dogs,trap them or shoot them with thermal scopes for free so im not buying this. But please show us the truth and post the names of over 50 percent of the hogdoggers in your area  who are turning out hogs.still waiting


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 31, 2009)

proline123 said:


> i know all of them that hunt hogs around here not almost all of them. Some are good guys that realy help it is the others that are the problem. The guys that let the hogs loose just to get a free hunt . We finaly started getting rid of the hogs with traps when we quit letting people run dogs.


 really b/c i dont recall meeting you buddy. Please freshen my memory.


----------



## PWalls (May 31, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> really b/c i dont recall meeting you buddy. Please freshen my memory.



Whereas, anybody would remember meeting you, what with that distinctive "look".


----------



## redlevel (May 31, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> IM NOT BUYING THIS.



Let's see.   I think that makes at least six of us who have posted in the last few days who just must be outright liars.  Me, CAL, Nicodemus, now proline123,  Hevishot, and two or three more landowners who have said that we have direct knowledge of people moving hogs to our land, from our land in trailers with the stated or implied intent to relocate them, or releasing hogs near our land.

HOGDOG76 THINKS IT IS A CONSPIRACY OF LIARS WHO ARE CLAIMING THAT HOGDOGGERS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR MOST OF THE HOG DAMAGE.

HE AIN'T BUYING IT!!   BUNCH OF LIARS MAKING THESE CLAIMS.


Oh, by the way:  

You can continue to deny that illegal relocation of feral hogs is what has caused the problem, and you will continue to be mistaken.


----------



## PWalls (May 31, 2009)

redlevel said:


> You can continue to deny that illegal relocation of feral hogs is what has caused the problem, and you will continue to be mistaken.



Will you allow that illegal relocation by hog hunters (not just hog doggers BTW) is just one piece of the pie? High birth rates, migration and no natural predators are also factors. Correct?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

Hogs have predators..Coyotes are a hogs worst enemy.You'd be suprised at the hog hair I find in yote scat every day along the roads at work.I could fill a house with it...and the popluation is going down.,,with less hunting on the property,just because the yotes are out of control.


----------



## proline123 (May 31, 2009)

I agree .


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 31, 2009)

redlevel said:


> let's see.   I think that makes at least six of us who have posted in the last few days who just must be outright liars.  Me, cal, nicodemus, now proline123,  hevishot, and two or three more landowners who have said that we have direct knowledge of people moving hogs to our land, from our land in trailers with the stated or implied intent to relocate them, or releasing hogs near our land.
> 
> Hogdog76 thinks it is a conspiracy of liars who are claiming that hogdoggers are responsible for most of the hog damage.
> 
> ...


done proved this one wrong buddy so try again.


----------



## kornbread (May 31, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Let's see. I think that makes at least six of us who have posted in the last few days who just must be outright liars. Me, CAL, Nicodemus, now proline123, Hevishot, and two or three more landowners who have said that we have direct knowledge of people moving hogs to our land, from our land in trailers with the stated or implied intent to relocate them, or releasing hogs near our land.
> 
> HOGDOG76 THINKS IT IS A CONSPIRACY OF LIARS WHO ARE CLAIMING THAT HOGDOGGERS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR MOST OF THE HOG DAMAGE.
> 
> ...


 i think you are so guilty and feel so bad that you are the reason the hogs are taking over and you want to convience your self its someone elses fault years ago you had a few hogs in a pen then when the market fell out on them you decided you wasnt going to feed them nomore so you turned them out is this really what happen?


----------



## PWalls (May 31, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Hogs have predators..Coyotes are a hogs worst enemy.You'd be suprised at the hog hair I find in yote scat every day along the roads at work.I could fill a house with it...and the popluation is going down.,,with less hunting on the property,just because the yotes are out of control.



Would be the young piglets then? How big does a hog have to get before it is safe from yotes? I would think not too big. I was thinking that they got big enough quick enough to where the predation on them would be minimal at best. I'll defer to your wisdom on that topic though.


----------



## proline123 (May 31, 2009)

I rode up on some guys yesterday that has been helping me get ride of the hogs . They were letting them loose go figure. I must be the stupid one.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 31, 2009)

For redlevel
another one of them hogs we caught last year that was obviously a case of illegal relocation by hunters.you know how we like to stock them farms with bluebutts so we can come back for our free hunt


----------



## kornbread (May 31, 2009)

proline123 said:


> I rode up on some guys yesterday that has been helping me get ride of the hogs . They were letting them loose go figure. I must be the stupid one.


 is his first name kevin?


----------



## proline123 (May 31, 2009)

shane


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Would be the young piglets then? How big does a hog have to get before it is safe from yotes? I would think not too big. I was thinking that they got big enough quick enough to where the predation on them would be minimal at best. I'll defer to your wisdom on that topic though.


Any hog under 100# can be easily killed by yotes.Yes once they get over the 100# mark they stand a better chance,but can still be killed,just a little more effort.I have seen personally a 3.5yr old 8pt buck killed out there last december(no hunting in the area,no vehicle traveled roads for 2 miles)just a bloody mess with the guts ripped out.,and if they can kill a buck that size a hog doesn't stand a chance,plus a hog is slower than a yote where as a deer can smoke 'em in a footrace when they get 45# or better.

Any wounded deer or hog is easy pickins,I guess that is the only good thing about coyotes,they do take out the weak,and diseased,but unfortunately also the young and defenseless.I hate coyotes more than I do thermal imaging(had to stay on topic..lol)


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 31, 2009)

pwalls said:


> would be the young piglets then? How big does a hog have to get before it is safe from yotes? I would think not too big. I was thinking that they got big enough quick enough to where the predation on them would be minimal at best. I'll defer to your wisdom on that topic though.


 ive seen two dogs kill/fatally wound 50 lb shoats easy so a pack of coyotes  alot of times we see groups of all big hogs with no little ones at all and i wonder if that is the reason.


----------



## PWalls (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the yotes guys. I had it in my mind that a sow would be able to protect her young sufficiently from a yote. I guess the "pack" comes into play.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 31, 2009)

pwalls said:


> thanks for the info on the yotes guys. I had it in my mind that a sow would be able to protect her young sufficiently from a yote. I guess the "pack" comes into play.


 we always say watch out for a sow with pigs but i dont remember one standing her ground in a long time.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 31, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Thanks for the info on the yotes guys. I had it in my mind that a sow would be able to protect her young sufficiently from a yote. I guess the "pack" comes into play.



Oh they try,but they can't do much,what is she going to defend them with?...1/2" cutters...lol..

Seriously I don't think people really understand that coyotes are a walking set of jaws,with an endless appetite that will kill anything they get an opportunity at.Coyotes are extremely vicious!They get the taste of blood,and they go crazy.If the coyote population was in check we would have game everywhere..Guys want to blame the neighbor,but yotes do it 24/7..sorry to change subject HD..Hijack over(i think)..lol


----------



## sghoghunter (May 31, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Whereas, anybody would remember meeting you, what with that distinctive "look".


Atlest we have put our pics on here


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 1, 2009)

proline123 said:


> shane


Did he give you a real good deal on a set of tires proline.If you want the hogs gone PM me and I can give you some refrences of the farms that we hunt  and we will help you out on your problem since I am only 10 miles south of tifton.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 1, 2009)

proline123 said:


> shane



Also I think its shan instead of shane


----------



## Rip Steele (Jun 1, 2009)

Hogs aren't a game species, and hogs don't bring in the money like our whitetails do or any other game animal. I say kill them all. If you dog hunters want to hunt something go chase a coon up a tree or go to FL. Not trying to get nothing started just MHO, and yes I have hunted them and have some in the freezer now.


----------



## kornbread (Jun 1, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Also I think its shan instead of shane


 it could be a shane there is one shane over there that hunts a little


----------



## proline123 (Jun 1, 2009)

I know how to spell. Kids spilled a drink in the keyboard. Not all the keys work . But I am sure it is shane , I also know shan at the tire store. works on my tires all the time . Also gives me good deals


----------



## PWalls (Jun 1, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Atlest we have put our pics on here



Ha, I'm uglier than he is.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 1, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Ha, I'm uglier than he is.



I bet your right,or atleast you think you are anyway.


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jun 1, 2009)

if ya talk bout farmers, don't do it with your mouth full.

hogs are a pain in the rear end, i say we declare war on em - have us a contest for bout two months - whoever posts the most hogs killed wins!  we can all put in $20 to the pot!


----------



## lowcountry (Jun 1, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> really b/c i dont recall meeting you buddy. Please freshen my memory.



x2 I have hunted hogs with dogs since I was 8 years old down here in south Ga and I don't know half of the people on here but I do know there were only a few hunters around then, now there is hog hunters every where


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 1, 2009)

GlassEyeJones said:


> if ya talk bout farmers, don't do it with your mouth full.
> 
> hogs are a pain in the rear end, i say we declare war on em - have us a contest for bout two months - whoever posts the most hogs killed wins!  we can all put in $20 to the pot!



Dont worry our mommas taught us not to talk with your mouth full. We done had the contest and gigem won last time.


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jun 1, 2009)

Did your mommas teach yall to float around in pink floats too?? LOL  j/k man!  Good deal, keep on shootin em!


----------



## Peyton4106 (Jun 1, 2009)

redlevel said:


> 1.   Discussion of  ethics, sportsmanship, bag limits, game animals, and hunting have no more place in the discourse on eradicating a destructive non-native species than the same terms would have in discussing the eradication of mosquitos.  _The Good Lord did not put feral hogs on my place--so-called "sportsmen" did that._  That reference has got to be just about the silliest thing I have seen.  The Good Lord, indeed.
> 
> 2.    Can you say with a straight face that non-hunters or anti-hunters would find the thermal imaging hunting more offensive than having a bunch of dogs run down an animal and pull it down by its ears, in many cases for a chest-thumping he-man of a hunter to run in and cut its throat while the dogs have it down?   Well, can you?




I'm sorry if my reference offends you but if you read my who entire post you would no that I'm not against killing them or killing them if they are doing damage to your property but the killing of so many in such an unsportsman like manner and yes it is against the GOOD LORDS will to completely eradicate an animal because you don't like it silly or not.  I know dogs do damage but I have never seen one that killed 70 or 80 in a few nights.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion but there is a reason the law does not want people firing weapons at night..  I don't know if its safe or not.  I have no problem with the people that do it and actually while I think its the same as spot lighting deer I would have as much of an opinion on it if there were not so many kills.


----------



## hevishot (Jun 1, 2009)

huh?


----------



## Peyton4106 (Jun 1, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> You have NO clue, no clue AT ALL..
> 
> Thermal /nightvisions isnt 'hunting'? Everytime I hear that It makes me laugh.. untill I realize your serious. Untill you do it, shut up, shut right the heck up, your making yourself look like an idiot. I just got off a 2 day HUNT with Jager..
> 
> ...



Shut the Heck up?  You look like an idiot?  I never attacked you personally because I don't know you, but why would I have to shut up am I not guranteed my right to free speech or is that every where but on this website.  By the way I know what damage they do, I have served my country been on special ops law enforcement teams here in the states with an extensive amount of night surveillance.  You know we do it at night?  Because its easy.  I respect your opinion try to respect others.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree, I come off bad in type, If I were to have said the same thing in person, I know you wouldnt feel that way. Sorry man. Same to anyone else, sarcasm and my brand of speaking, doesnt type well. The tones, body language,is needed to give the full flavor. Im not very acustomed to expressing my views in type.



I still dont agree with you tho  ..


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 1, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> I agree, I come off bad in type, If I were to have said the same thing in person, I know you wouldnt feel that way. Sorry man. Same to anyone else, sarcasm and my brand of speaking, doesnt type well. The tones, body language,is needed to give the full flavor. Im not very acustomed to expressing my views in type.
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont agree with you tho  ..



You dont have to agree bigred same as we dont have to and you know what ,I think thats why we all dont get along.


----------



## gigem (Jun 3, 2009)

*hogs*



PWalls said:


> Simple reason, the ones deleted in this thread is because the posters can't seem to post without throwing out personal attacks.



That is i am talking about


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 4, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Thanks for the info on the yotes guys. I had it in my mind that a sow would be able to protect her young sufficiently from a yote. I guess the "pack" comes into play.



Actually PWalls, a Sow will defend her little ones but when a coyote sneaks in and snags one and starts running off with it, she also has to consider the safety of the rest.  That's the beauty of having so many, because she is guaranteed to have a few survivors.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 5, 2009)

GlassEyeJones said:


> Did your mommas teach yall to float around in pink floats too?? LOL  j/k man!  Good deal, keep on shootin em!



BAM!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 5, 2009)

kornbread said:


> it could be a shane there is one shane over there that hunts a little


Why the live hog and your location signature??
You move these hogs don't you??


----------

